# Ft Lauderdale Copperhead Build Underway



## High + Dry Adventures

Finally able to start my own copperhead topic. The project has been underway and looking forward to seeing her on Friday. Going to go over the final details with Mel.I have some pics however more will be posted this weekend because she just got out of the mold. Got some around the shop pics and the top deck being glassed. 

Fishing the FLFA tournament this weekend and regret that i didnt put that deposit down sooner so I would have her for it. No worries though. My friend Dustin and I will fish from his G3. 

Its going to be a sweet sled for those High & Dry Adventures.

Guide Green (wife picked the color)(and I love it)
Center Console Steering
Split rear Live well/cooler/storage 
Poling Platform
Built in 12 gal fuel cell
Some sick lighting
iPilot trolling motor
50hp Etec
Float on Trailer

I will post more pics as soon as I get back from the Tournament on Fri/Sat.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Top deck of the High & Dry Copperhead 

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Mels Demo boat prior to launch


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Sweet Native...bet ya it looks even sweeter in the H2O


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I will post more pics as soon as I get back from the FLFA Tournament on Fri/Sat @ Capt. Hiram's in Sebastian.

Good luck to those entering on Fri at Capt. Meeting

If anyone stops by the shop and takes some pics, feel free to post them here.

<-------    Cant wait to DELETE Future. lol

High & Dry Fishing + Copperhead = Sick Adventures

See you out there...Go Fish! 
[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## cutrunner

Love the setup your doin, sounds like the cats meow


----------



## paint it black

Nice! Back country edition?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

yes sir

Well is a kind of modified Back Country.

First of its kind. You will see what i mean from later pics.


----------



## EER

Contrats on the start of your Copperhead build. Can't wait to see some pics of the backcountry edition and with a E-Tech 50 HP she should be a monster. I love your color too. Are the deck and the hull going to be the same color? I have one in the pipeline also so I know you really got to be pumped! Keep the pics coming.
Redfin


----------



## paint it black

There's going to be a lot of us in South Florida!

Mel told me the Gelcoat is on order for mine.
I was told there was a back country style one before mine, and then mine a few weeks ago.
So I hope that means I'm next!

Congrats, it's going to be a sick skiff!


----------



## EER

When are we going to get the skinny on yours. I know you want a 50 HP, which brand you leaning towards?


----------



## paint it black

> When are we going to get the skinny on yours. I know you want a 50 HP, which brand you leaning towards?



It's still in the air. Mel is trying to move my 30. 
If it sells, I'll get a 50 'Hatsu. If not, I'll stick to the 30 meanwhile.

I personally wanted a Yammy 40, but damn it's pricey.... and Mel is convincing me to go with the 'hatsu. lol


----------



## EER

I wanted the 40 yamaha also and your right about the price. It pushed me in another direction to. I hope High+ Dry doesn't get mad at us for taking over his tread. Maybe if we wish him luck in his tournament, he will let us slide.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

the floor and deck are going to be Etec white and the hull and inside walls guide green.

no worries on the topic change. You guys are fellow Ankoni...i think thats right or is it Ankonans who knows.

thanks for the luck.

its a smaller tournament, but should be fun


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

my other boat has an etec 200hp on it and wanted to keep it uniform. (ie oil) Wish they still made the Yami 50hp 2 smoker though.


----------



## EER

Thats what am hanging on mine. 09 Yamaha 50 2 stroke.I stumbled on to it last week. I really wanted a Yamaha and this one has low Hrs and is in great shape. Can't wait to go for a ride.


----------



## Bob_Rogers

> my other boat has an etec 200hp on it and wanted to keep it uniform.  (ie oil)  Wish they still made the Yami 50hp 2 smoker though.


They still do, but you gotta pick it up in Nassau

http://www.hbsmarine.com/html/two_stroke_outboards.html


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Went to Ankona and saw Mel today.  Progress is great.  He took the time to go though some details on the boat construction.  Thx Mel. 

Some always wanted Pics of:

   Construction of the High & Dry Copperhead
   Around the shop pics


----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures

From Around the Shop


----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tournament Shirt


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tournament Starts at Midnight. Stopping by shop again soon.

More pics to Follow

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]


----------



## McFly

Sweet!  Love the colors!  Fun to see the shop photos!

Is that an all Ice Blue Tournament Edition?     you have a pm

Good luck on the tournament!


----------



## cutrunner

Shamu!!!!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well, caught some Reds and Trout; however no tournament winners this time. Back to the build. More pics to come.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

thinking about going with the icommand gauge with this build

what do ya think?

Love how they work


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Got the latest news:

Trailer has been delivered to Mel

Etec 50HP arriving from BRP

Hull work continues

More picture/video to come

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif] 

[smiley=supercool.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Spoke with Mel today: [smiley=1-hypno.gif]

Etec 50hp in delivery process

Wed:
   Boat is being capped
Thurs:
   Visit to Ankona boats
   *Take some more pics for everyone*.
   Check out the finishing details of the construction

The High & Dry Adventures Copperhead may be complete before the Etec gets there. :'(

But no worries, should only take a 1 1/2 days to mount and rig the Evinrude.

More to come...definatly adding something on thurs [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## EER

Your Killing me! We need pics!


----------



## paint it black

Nice! Its going to be a sweet Rig!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Paint

Get any pics while u were up there??


----------



## paint it black

Honestly, i planned on getting pics. But I was so busy running around that I didn't get any. I'll be there Saturday. 


> Paint
> 
> Get any pics while u were up there??


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Cool man. 

Yeah I'm going thurs. Maybe motor will be there by sat

Who knows. Hope so.  

Paint. PM sent


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Ok here we go

Mel is finding more about engine tomorrow ie delivery date


----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## High + Dry Adventures




----------



## cutrunner

Im jealous


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Some other pics

Yep that my trailer










PAINT IT BLACK???


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Click on link to see some video


http://s1216.photobucket.com/albums/dd373/corpsman765/Ankona%20Boats%208-2011/?action=view&current=IMG_0391.mp4










MORE GOOD TIMES AND HIGH & DRY ADVENTURES ARE NEAR.

MORE PICS ON PICK UP DAY

[smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## out-cast

Who's the bum in the black shirt with the sleeves cut off? [smiley=microwave.gif] [smiley=1-biggrin.gif]


----------



## paint it black

Sweet!!! Your skiff is looking sick with that rear
Box. 
Thanks for the pic of mine!!!!!!
I took my gen one for it's last trip last night. Wet testing the outboard for a forum member who left a deposit on it. 
It was a little bittersweet feeling. I know I'm getting a new skiff, but I got a ton of memories on that skiff. And two for two on tournament wins out of it. Good thing my buddy bought it so its going to a happy home. 


Congrats on the new skiff!
We need to get the south Florida Ankona owners together and fish sometime.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

That guy is just a guy that was on the corner looking for a job. He hangs out a lot at the shop. Dont know what exactly he does or does not do. Lol. 

Just kidding

He's da man

[smiley=smilie-taz.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

This going to be the FIRST BACK COUNTRY EDITION of the 2ND GENERATION COPPERHEAD center console!

That's just cool!! 

;D

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## EER

Coming right along I see. Very Nice! Is your rear hatch made of the carbon fiber? Anxious to see her all rigged out. Will be stopping by Mel's early next week, will try grab some pics.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Redfin

That would be awesome if could take so pics

Can't wait to see more. I love seeing take shape. 

Next time I go up. I'm bringing her home.


----------



## MATT

Can't belive you got me in the pic's......


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Red

Did u visit Ankona today?

Letme know if u got some pics. 

Thx


----------



## paint it black

I made it up to the shop today.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Paint

Awesome pics.  Thanks man.  H&D Copperhead coming along

Copperheads in the top three topics

Appreciate it buddy

Thanks again

;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Redfin visited Ankona early this week and took some more pics.  Just now able to post

Not much more completed, but always love to see more pics.  Back hatches on.

Thanks again


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

All those Ankonians or future Ankonians,

Remember if you are going to make a visit, we love pics especially those who currently have projects in the works.

Take em, on your phone, charged camera, or any other device.  Shoot if you are a non techy bring a disposable and I'll develop it.  LOL

I wish I lived closer.  Well thats all for now.  More pics to come...hopefully. 

6 months was easy...the final days are way worse 

[smiley=officeslave.gif]

Thanks in advance for the pics

H&D


----------



## paint it black

I'm taking my trailer up on Saturday. I'll make sure my camera is charged.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

thx paint

i will PM u

Maybe we can ride up


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Visited Mels today with Paint his buddies.

Mel and I worked out the all the kinks and expect to take delivery shortly.  Cant wait!

Road trip was worth it. Paints boat is coming along too.

Good trip...made some new friends and got to see the boat again.

Couple photos for your enjoyment!

Not going to make the run this year :'(

Engine wont make it in time. There will be a surprise though on delivery. Just not in the cards.[smiley=cry.gif]

Next year for sure!


----------



## paint it black

It was cool meeting you. the skiff is looking great. 
It's definitely the sweetest rack I have seen used to hold a cap. lol

You'll be on the water soon!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tik Tok

Tik Tok

Wow these final days are killing me

[smiley=officeslave.gif] [smiley=fun_84.gif] [smiley=1-hypno.gif]


----------



## McFly

True that, H&D....feel your pain! [smiley=1-tears1.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Spoke with Mel

Rigging delivered this week 

Etec delivered early next week

The wait continues. Tik tok

[smiley=headbang2.gif]              [smiley=officeslave.gif]


----------



## paint it black

> Spoke with Mel
> 
> Rigging delivered this week
> 
> Etec delivered early next week
> 
> The wait continues. Tik tok
> 
> [smiley=headbang2.gif]              [smiley=officeslave.gif]


I say we do a flamingo trip as soon as our skiffs are done....any idea on what prop you're running?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

U know it.

I'm in for a trip. I will be going on several trips. No worries about that. 

The etec rep spoke with Mel and they are going to go with a 3 blade viper. I think it will be around 13.25x17 or something like that. It will be the first motor one on a copperhead so we may have to try a couple different props. BRP has a prop swap program. I wont leave with the wrong prop.


----------



## paint it black

Yeah, the dealer I'm getting the motor from said they'll prop it for me. They asked me for the specs of the skiff, just to get an idea to give me a prop tomorrow to test out. 
Ryan was telling me to go with a 17....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well the word is out

Door #1. Etec 60hp 240lbs
Door #2. Etec 50hp 240lbs
Door #3. Etec 40hp 240lbs

Well, Mel. I will take door #1. Thank you
[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Well the word is out
> 
> Door #1. Etec 60hp 240lbs
> Door #2. Etec 50hp 240lbs
> Door #3. Etec 40hp 240lbs
> 
> Well,  Mel. I will take door #1. Thank you
> [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]



That word has been out for a while now! What are you going to do about insurance since the skiff will be over powered? Mel would not even install shark eyes or Lavorski lights on my skiff.


----------



## paint it black

> Well the word is out
> 
> Door #1. Etec 60hp 240lbs
> Door #2. Etec 50hp 240lbs
> Door #3. Etec 40hp 240lbs
> 
> Well,  Mel. I will take door #1. Thank you
> [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That word has been out for a while now! What are you going to do about insurance since the skiff will be over powered? Mel would not even install shark eyes or Lavorski lights on my skiff.
Click to expand...

Mel is rating ours for a 60. It's the same weight and everything as the 50. just a little more kick.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Not an insurance problem there Brazil

U are mistaken

According to the Boat builder (Mel), the new copperhead is rated for a 70HP. 60 is less than 70...unless im mistaken.  

So even if the copperhead was rated at a 75HP which its not, the Etec 75HP @320lbs and 75Hp 4 strokes @370lbs.
It would counterproductive to put that much on due to the 80lbs difference for 15HP

Back to Door #1









Mel has confirmed Coast Guard Approval

Hope this helps [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]

Dont be jealous!  lol   [smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The most awesome pushpole holders to be added to the H&D Copperhead











Running without a push pole no prob. Just unscrew and all that is left is a quartersize deck plate...SWEET


----------



## paint it black

sick! how much those things run you? I thought they were ecc only...lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I know people. LOL

I little pricey, but worth it. Just got them today in mail.


----------



## East_Cape

> sick! how much those things run you? I thought they were ecc only...lol


http://www.vmarineproducts.com/push-pole-holders
Anybody can have them, we just see new stuff a lot more than other builders. They are indeed awesome!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx Vmarine for making an awesome product 

[smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Not an insurance problem there Brazil
> 
> U are mistaken
> 
> According to the Boat builder (Mel), the new copperhead is rated for a 70HP. 60 is less than 70...unless im mistaken.
> 
> So even if the copperhead was rated at a 75HP which its not, the Etec 75HP @320lbs and 75Hp 4 strokes @370lbs.
> It would counterproductive to put that much on due to the 80lbs difference for 15HP
> 
> Back to Door #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel has confirmed Coast Guard Approval
> 
> Hope this helps [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]
> 
> Dont be jealous!  lol   [smiley=1-laugh.gif]



I would have to say you really come off as an A-Hole! 


My SUV17 has a light weight 25hp 2 stroke on the back and a get 31mph WOT solo, but I draft less then 5" with 2. 

Power is nice , but when you are on the poling drafting over 8" and the minimal gain in speed you might re-think your choice. Sounds like your 1st skiff and you have all the answers!

Ankona's website states that the Copperhead is rated to 50hp and I would think would need a provison (sp) like ECC did to increase Hp ratings on their Caimen and Lostman.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Brazil

Not trying to be an A-Hole, but this is a BRAGGING SPOT.  It is a thread I started about my Copperhead.  I cannot help I am proud and excited about my future rig.

Try not to confuse "All the answers"  with research.  For the type of fishing I will be doing this is a well constructed skiff from bow to stern.  Even for a around your neck of woods.

As for the draft I dont know about 8 inches. but i do know that 35HP will offset 70Lbs difference from a 25HP to a 60HP

Glad you are enjoying the thread.

More pics to come.

[smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## paint it black

I pole constantly.... I think I should still get a good enough draft with the 60. I'm lightening the load in other areas from the last skiff to hopefully make up for the weight difference. Worst case scenario, I'll just go on a diet and lose 30lbs. Lol


----------



## Guest

I own an Ankona so why are you defending the quality of their builds?

Your math also needs some work as my motor weighs 114lbs and the E-tec weighs 240lbs which is a 126lb. difference.

Everyone should be excited when they buy a new or new to them skiff, but everyone else does it without acting like a complete Prick!

I hope your skiff turns out better then you think!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Wow

U are a troubled individual. 

Sorry about my math.  it was for a 25Hp 4 stroke Yamaha

I am excited and very happy about this build.   ;D

This thread went to the negative side when u chimed in.

Defending the way it is built for me.

Guess u could have said.  "Man that looks like a sweet build" or asked about the HP rating instead
"What are you going to do about insurance since the skiff will be over powered?"

well enough about that back to my build  

Take Care

More pics soon


----------



## Creek Runner

The skiff looks good, and I'm like you I'll take the extra power for the added weight. That's why I'm hopping up a 70hp to run on my new skiff.

Sweet skiff keep the pics coming!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks Runner for the positives!

Like that bullet

Look forward to seeing u out there!



H&D


----------



## snookindb19

Hey brazil nut from what i understand this guy is fishing tournys. He wants the power to haul a$$...He fishes creeks in the glades doesnt need to pole around,So he doesnt need 5 inches to float..I think if anything he would be running in 5 inches but not poling...You on the other hand are messing around by thousand islands and need 4 inches to catch fish...Two totally different fishing styles...He is going to do 40 loaded down so he can move to different fishing spots quick while someone like yourself and myself its going to take a while...Just my 2 cents...Good luck to the boat...


----------



## Surfincb

High, great boat! You're going to love every minute on it! And don't worry about Brazil, he's the local downer here that likes to rain on everyones parade!

Send more picts as you can!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I figured

More pics when I get them. 

Thanks Charlie B


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Good times are afoot for the H&D Adventures!

Engine and Rigging onsite!

Asked Mel to take some pics while mounting the engine!

Check in hand! 

Insurance Company ready to Insure with NO problem! 

Hopefully Friday!!

[smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif]


----------



## hookemdano

Have never known anybody that wished they had less hp on their boat. Sexy build. Congrats.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx Dano

Could not agree more. Lol

Especially with no sacrifice in weight. No brainer

Will have more pic shortly


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just an Update!

Motor put on today.

Rigging continues.

Asked Mel to take some pics since i could not be there.

Have not got them yet, but pics are a coming!

[smiley=headbang2.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Have never known anybody that wished they had less hp on their boat. Sexy build. Congrats.



If a 40hp, 50hp, and 60hp E-Tec each weigh 240lbs. there is NO dispute to go with the 60hp!


We all fish in different ways. I made a comment and got IMO a BS response. 


There also is a major difference between a "Flats Boat" and a "Technical Poling Skiff" or just a skiff that is poled most of the time.


----------



## paint it black

Brazil, to be honest, I did the 30HP thing on my last Copperhead.
It got old fast. Running under 30 mph was fun at first.
You know, it got the job done with no problems.
But I got caught in way too many storms this summer that I could have out ran with a faster boat.
Storms that caught me a mile or less from the ramp after making a 15 mile run to the ramp. 
If I had more speed, the boat would have been on the trailer by the time the storm approached. 

Now, I know the weight will make a difference in draft. But if I reduce weight in other areas to make up the difference, I figure I should be fine. Anyway, the boat floated so shallow that an inch or two won't be a big problem.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

PIB

Could not have said it better myself


----------



## iFly

> ...Storms that caught me a mile or less from the ramp after making a *15 mile run to the ramp*.
> If I had more speed, the boat would have been on the trailer by the time the storm approached...


The good fish are ALWAYS 15 or 20 or 50 miles away from the boat ramp. If I fish in Georgia, I like to put the boat in at a boat ramp in Alabama. The fish 'just know'.




> ...*Now, I know the weight will make a difference* in draft...


I usually laugh for the hour and and a half or *two hours* while the guys with 50hp motors are trying to get anywhere near me with my 15 hp motor. They NEVER get there  ;D

;D

;D


----------



## hookemdano

> Have never known anybody that wished they had less hp on their boat. Sexy build. Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If a 40hp, 50hp, and 60hp E-Tec each weigh 240lbs. there is NO dispute to go with the 60hp!
> 
> 
> We all fish in different ways. I made a comment and got IMO a BS response.
> 
> 
> There also is a major difference between a "Flats Boat" and a "Technical Poling Skiff" or just a skiff that is poled most of the time.
Click to expand...

Please explain to me what label I should put on my boat that I have just been calling a skiff. Maybe I should label it as technical, tactical, or maybe it is just a boat. 

It will float in 6" or less, run in 12" or less and make a 12-16 mile run efficiently and quick enough that I am not bored.  

It may not be your first choice in a a boat but it is the best boat for me. Just like yours is the way you wanted it built and H and D's is the way he wants.


----------



## cutrunner

> ...*Now, I know the weight will make a difference* in draft...


I usually laugh for the hour and and a half or *two hours* while the guys with 50hp motors are trying to get anywhere near me with my 15 hp motor. They NEVER get there  ;D

Thats cool, but i just dont understand why everyone is bustin this dudes balls??!, let me take a wild guess and say going from his name "team high &dry adventures", the boat might just be in a tournament.. So, maybe a 15hp WONT cut it! Believe it or not, not every fishable area of florida is done in 3" of water stalking spooky grey ghosts... In my area (st lucie inlet) the only flat we have is a dead zone mud flat with catfish on it, other than that we have 2nd to the world snook fishing to honduras, a couple miles down the beach on a calm day we have a powerplant outflow that produces GIANT snook, permit, reds, tarpon, goliaths, and hammerheads bigger that the 16' rule of owning a microskiff. My neck of the woods is a semi deep water live bait area, ask Tomfl. If someone was seen poling our "flats" they generally get laughed at.. So, please people, keep an open mind and let this guy build what he wants!


----------



## iFly

> ...My neck of the woods is a semi deep water live bait area...


Sounds like a great place for my OTHER boat. Not my "micro skiff".  :-/

Ummm, what is the name of this site again??  :-?


----------



## paint it black

I pole around the flats of ft pierce and catch some nice reds... But I have never seen another boat doing the same. 






> ...*Now, I know the weight will make a difference* in draft...
> 
> 
> 
> I usually laugh for the hour and and a half or *two hours* while the guys with 50hp motors are trying to get anywhere near me with my 15 hp motor. They NEVER get there  ;D
> 
> Thats cool, but i just dont understand why everyone is bustin this dudes balls??!, let me take a wild guess and say going from his name "team high &dry adventures", the boat might just be in a tournament.. So, maybe a 15hp WONT cut it! Believe it or not, not every fishable area of florida is done in 3" of water stalking spooky grey ghosts... In my area (st lucie inlet) the only flat we have is a dead zone mud flat with catfish on it, other than that we have 2nd to the world snook fishing to honduras, a couple miles down the beach on a calm day we have a powerplant outflow that produces GIANT snook, permit, reds, tarpon, goliaths, and hammerheads bigger that the 16' rule of owning a microskiff. My neck of the woods is a semi deep water live bait area, ask Tomfl. If someone was seen poling our "flats" they generally get laughed at.. So, please people, keep an open mind and let this guy build what he wants!
Click to expand...


----------



## cutrunner

Pib, yes your right, but ft pierce is 30 miles north of me. 
Ifly, a microskiff doesnt have to be used only for flats fishing. Month ago i jumped to sails outta mine 6 miles out. And i have been 15 miles out. It might not be for everyone , but if prepared, and good skipper on a calm day it is relatively safe.


----------



## Guest

> Not an insurance problem there Brazil
> 
> U are mistaken
> 
> According to the Boat builder (Mel), the new copperhead is rated for a 70HP. 60 is less than 70...unless im mistaken.
> 
> So even if the copperhead was rated at a 75HP which its not, the Etec 75HP @320lbs and 75Hp 4 strokes @370lbs.
> It would counterproductive to put that much on due to the 80lbs difference for 15HP
> 
> Back to Door #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel has confirmed Coast Guard Approval
> 
> Hope this helps [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif]
> 
> Dont be jealous!  lol   [smiley=1-laugh.gif]



This was my 1st comment to this thread and I'm not going to explain anymore why I think I got a BS and A-hole response.



Eric

If your old 30hp w/T&T weighed 189lbs or so and a 50hp would only weigh about 20lbs. more you should have hung the 50hp at the start and not put the motor that Mel recommended. 



How about you start a new thread about whatever some of you are arguing with me about and leave "High & Dry" to brag on?


----------



## floridanative1028

> ...My neck of the woods is a semi deep water live bait area...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great place for my OTHER boat. Not my "micro skiff".  :-/
> 
> Ummm, what is the name of this site again??  :-?
Click to expand...

The name of this site is microskiff.com.  No matter how many times I look at that name I can't see where it says anything about draft, depth, flats, or horsepower limitations.

Tell me how that 15 hp is gonna give you an advantage when your fishing dock lights.  And have you ever run to the Content keys with a 15 and had to run back through kicked up seas?

Some people would rather have the extra horsepower on their boat and if a situation arises where they need to get in super skinny water they do this super secret pro fishing trick that only the saltiest of skiff captains know called getting out of the boat and wading.


----------



## AfterHours2

How about some updated pics of H&D's ride. The way I look at it, it's his $ and his build. If he wanted to put a 150 on it then so be it. Let the man do his bragging and show off his sweet new rig. Sometimes jealousy gets the best of others. Enjoy your skiff H&D and keep the topic rolling...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx AH2

I have pics

Think I'll hold out a while. It is sooooooo sweet

PIB will post too. Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Brazil will change his downer attitude when he sees the baddest copperhead to date.

Especially when the owner/boat builder/ copperhead god Mel is is putting a 60 hp Etec on his. lol

Well done boys she looks amazing. Unbelievable.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Not holding out. 
Got download and upload pics. 
Worth the wait. 
It's a sweet sled.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

More pics coming.

The pics dont do it justice 

PIB will have some pics to post.

Here are a few iPhone snapshots


----------



## Creek Runner

Boat looks really good!!!  
What kind of draft do you think your going to get with the 60? What is the draft of the copperhead with a 30? 

Just wondering I really don't know much about the boats! I haved onlly talked to Mel once and never seen one.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I will find out for sure. 

High & Dry Adventures didn't get it's name for fishing in 1000 ft of H2O if u catch my draft

I will be sure to find out exactly how much it drafts 

Most likely will be adding a jackplate. 

Since this is the first 60hp on a copperhead. I'll let u know

Suppose it will draft the same as the 40 and the 50 etec though. Lol ;D


----------



## Creek Runner

Yes I do get your draft ;D. I'll will find out what mine drafts for sure to when I'm sitting on the bottom waiting for high tide, lol

Why do you want to add a jack plate? Just curious as I'm debating on whether to add one to mine and I'm leaning toward not adding, can't really see the benfits of it for where I fish.


----------



## McFly

Sweeet! You will love it! Looking forward to your reports.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The 30hp is 84lbs less than 40,50,&60. 

With that said. True draft has to do with how much weight you put in the boat.

Who cares what the boat draft without gear or anglers. I don't fish out of the boat. Lol. 

Angler weight has a huge factor. Especially because he will stand over the motor. 

Do u have a 30hp 156lb motor with a 240lb man poling over it?

Or

Do have a 60hp 240lb motor with a 160lb man poling over it?

No real difference there. 

Total weight u put in is huge. 1,2, or 3 anglers

Back country edition or tournament edition 

20 or so gal Live well full or empty

Batteries 1,2,or 3

A lot of factors

I will update and let u you know exactly how much it will draft

With motor,edition, gear, and angler weight for me.

Hope this helps


----------



## EER

Your skiff looks great. As for my thoughts on the 60 HP. Better hold on to your hat! Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx Red

I will hold on to it. Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

A few more for those picture hungry microskiffer's


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

About the jackplate

Mel is going to test it first. the old copperheaOd was not designed for a jackplate, however Mel took that into consideration when building the gen 2. 

Jackplate will enhance performance. How much? Don't know. 

From my experience on my other boat that had a jackplate at different speeds I would adjust motor height as I changed speed. It would lower rpm and keep the same speed Using less fuel. Also to jump plane faster. Depending on depth. Puts less stress on transom too when trailering. Due to engine angle. 

When I get the numbers and performance back, I will make the executive decision. 

Maybe there is more to it, but that's what I have found. 

Till next time...

Stay classy


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Got this off the Internet. 


The purpose of a jackplate is to get the outboard off the transom and change the leverage point. Best way to describe it is imagin a sea saw. If the wedge is perfectly in the middle its level and you have to have more weight on one end to lift the other. If you move the wedge to one side then it doesnt take as much weight to raise that side. The closer you slide the wedge to the side you want to raise the easier it is to raise it. The same goes for a boat. The more you set the outboard back off the transom the easier it is for the outboard to lift the bow of the boat on plane, and the higher it can lift the rear of the boat for less drag. In return you can carry more weight with less stress on the outboard and have less drag. The jackplate also allows you to raise or lower the outboard. The lower the outboard is the better hole shot, but the top end suffers and over all handling will also suffer. The higher the engine the less drag and better top end, and more rpms which will allow you to run a bigger prop in some cases. Most of us raise the jackplate till we start loosing water perssure then drop it back down a 1/4" or so. This is a general rule of thumb.

Hope this helps.


----------



## paint it black

I just got home now from working on the other Ryan's gen 1 copperhead. converting it to a side console. So I haven't had time to load the pics yet. I put a couple on my blog. tailingloop.tumblr.com.
two of your skiff, two of mine. When I get a chance to sort through them all I'll post some more.

I left my house in the morning,and now is when I get home. fml!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx PIB

Your skiff looking good too. 

Coming along

Nice pics.


----------



## Creek Runner

Boat looks good; I like the two tone deck!!! 

Yeah I know the purpose/Function of a Jack plate, as I run them on all my high performance boats. But they are fixed!!!

I have rigged many flats/bay boats with and without jack plates, ranging from 60-350hp outboards. I have never really got why people added them, from my experience you can't run them all the way up you either blow out or lose water pressure.  

It's funny when I go out with customers on demo's they would always run the Jack plate extremely high and get x speed, I would then run the boat with the jack plate only just raised a bit with a lot more positive trim and get 2-3 more than their x speed

On a flats/micro I can't see the benefit out weighing the added weight and money. Unless you had very long shallow spots that you needed to run over.

Just my .002 from my findings,  I would think with a 60 you’re going to get all the performance with or without a Jack plate.

Sorry to derail:
On another note is that an all welded trailer? I like it looks really good!

Boat looks awesome, keep the pics coming!!!  
Tight lines
[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Probably right about the performance of the 60hp Etec

Along the lines of the trailer it's made by FLOAT ON

It was an upgrade option for the copperhead. 

Don't know all the stats on it; however, Mel would. It is really well made and fits the copperhead very well.

I'm a firm believer in a well made trailer. If u can't get your boat there, or if trailer fails in some way, the fishing trip is ruined.


----------



## Guest

> ...My neck of the woods is a semi deep water live bait area...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a great place for my OTHER boat. Not my "micro skiff".  :-/
> 
> Ummm, what is the name of this site again??  :-?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The name of this site is microskiff.com.  No matter how many times I look at that name I can't see where it says anything about draft, depth, flats, or horsepower limitations
Click to expand...


You have not been on this site for that long. It's been hashed over a bunch of times. Look underneath microskiff.com on google as the skiffs listed are Gheenoe, Gladesmen, Gladeskiff, river hawk etc.........which all use a 25hp motor or less.

I thought a "micro skiff" was under 18' and 50hp or less? It keeps changing!


----------



## iMacattack

No it doesn't keep changing. 18' and less 50hp and less is a generic description of microskiff. But seriously, who cares. Get out, get wet, have fun. Stop bickering....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Wow. That is one disturbed person. 

I agree will iMac. 

Unbelievable. 

Guess there is not enough drama where u live. 

Can't wait for the pick up date. 

Till then... ;D


----------



## floridanative1028

Sorry H & D and Imac for beating a dead horse here but if a Copperhead with a 25 hp is a microskiff and a Copperhead with a 60 isn't then maybe this site should be renamed to micropower.com.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

LOL

I don't care who u r that's funny

Micropower. There is an oxymoron. 

Well back to the build. Pick up date is near

;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

mi·cro  (mkr)
adj.
1. Very small or microscopic.
2. Basic or small-scale: the economy's performance at the micro level.
n. pl. mi·cros
1.
a. A microcomputer.
b. A microprocessor.
2.
a. A microbrewery.
b. A microbrew.
[From micro-.]

skiff
Definition
skiffs Plural
NOUN 
1. 
small flatbottom boat: a small flatbottom boat of shallow draft that can be propelled with oars, a sail, or a motor

Guess we are all wrong

Back to my MICROSKIFF. LOL


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

GOT THE CALL.

PICKING HER UP IN THE AM!

[smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif] [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

PICK UP DAY PICS ARE COMING!!!!!!!!!


----------



## paint it black

> GOT THE CALL.
> 
> PICKING HER UP IN THE AM!
> 
> [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif] [smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=spinning-on-head.gif] [smiley=toast.gif] [smiley=1-beer-german.gif] [smiley=1-scarysmoker.gif] [smiley=1-dancingchief.gif] [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]
> 
> PICK UP DAY PICS ARE COMING!!!!!!!!!



Sweet! I need numbers asap!!


----------



## EER

Congratulations! I was there to day and checked her out. Your right pictures don't do her justice.Really looks good.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Hey Red

Thanks man for the pics

Appreciate it!

 <----- TAKING OFF THE FUTURE


----------



## out-cast

I think I saw you in tow, heading south on the pike in the Martin county area. Dodge truck, right?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

yep...that was me

gotta upload pictures


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Went to walmart in Ft. Pierce and got a spare for the ride home. Didn't chance it. Got her home and the work began.  Went shopping for the necessary knick knacks. Installed GPS in and Push pole holders.  Gauges work awesome on GPS and i-Command is Bada$$ too.  Updated software for GPS and Sonic hub.  Can control everything through GPS including iPhone.  The rest of the Sonic hub and speakers tomorrow.


----------



## McFly

Did you get any sleep last night? Looks great...man that thing is loaded! And it looks like the little guy approves! Congrats!


----------



## AfterHours2

Christmas has come early to you my friend. Congrats and enjoy your new rig.


----------



## tguasjr

Congrats, She's beautiful. I cant wait for a performance report.


----------



## paint it black

> Congrats, She's beautiful. I cant wait for a performance report.


Ryan told me the numbers.
Let's just say you can't catch me, boy! 
Lol.


----------



## makin moves

Sweet skiff welcome to the ankona crew [smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## tguasjr

> Congrats, She's beautiful. I cant wait for a performance report.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan told me the numbers.
> Let's just say you can't catch me, boy!
> Lol.
Click to expand...

Remember, I just got my tiny tach and havent propped mine yet! LOL!


----------



## paint it black

Lol...
Ryan hasn't propped it yet either...


> Congrats, She's beautiful. I cant wait for a performance report.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan told me the numbers.
> Let's just say you can't catch me, boy!
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, I just got my tiny tach and havent propped mine yet!  LOL!
Click to expand...


----------



## tguasjr

> Lol...
> Ryan hasn't propped it yet either...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats, She's beautiful. I cant wait for a performance report.
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan told me the numbers.
> Let's just say you can't catch me, boy!
> Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Remember, I just got my tiny tach and havent propped mine yet!  LOL!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

You better be faster with 20 more HP and a brand new motor.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

thanks fly. he loves it

boat jumps on plane quick. within boat length. No tabs for now. dont think they will be needed.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Got NO sleep.  Went to bed at 2am. Started again at 8am


----------



## cutrunner

Nice!, tht things pimped out! Use the snot out of it! Put some slime in it! Bloody the decks, and all that.. ;D


----------



## jrod0785

Dude, you have sick skiff! Looks freaking awesome! I am damn sure jealous. Congrats and enjoy her!


----------



## ethan.weber

great looking boat. what boat ramp do you use?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

thanks for the posts Runner, Fisherman, Hunter.

Local ramps 
    Pompano, GE, 15st, Boynton, Gateway
Other ramps 
    Flamingo, chuck, sabastian, Key largo to Key West.



Going tomorrow to get a hitch on my Wife's new ride! ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Nothing done today. Got called in for 12 hr OT. It will help pay for some of the upgrades. Trying a different prop on Mon. Will let you know the #s ASAP. 


Till then


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

All hitched up!









In her new home! Till Fishing of course!  LOL


----------



## EER

Great looking skiff! You have taken the Copperhead to a new level.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Waiting on prop delivery. Need a 19 pitch. 17 is nice but over revs motor. Viper 13 7/8 x 19. 

Should be the one. 

Performance numbers are coming!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Trying mobile upload

This 60 really wants to go. Wow


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well tried 3 more props. Trying to get that great prop to boat setup

Props tried
Viper 3 blade 13 7/8 x 17
Turbo 4 blade 13 1/8 x 17
SST 3 blade 13 x 19
SST 3 blade 12 1/4 x 21

Mel should have that viper 13 7/8 x 19 shortly. 

Want try that new rogue too. 

Till then


----------



## makin moves

whats the best speed numbers you have got so far


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Prop arrived gotta pick it up. 

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## AfterHours2

With all those prop trials you surely should have some performance #'s for us. I take it Im not the only one waiting......


----------



## Creek Runner

Cmon!!! Give us some numbers!!!! ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Picked up the Viper 

AHHHH YEAHHHHH

At work today. Trials in Keys tomorrow and a little fishing weather permitting

Speed or midrange #s do you want?
Fuel consumption GPH or MPG

Well I will say this for u speed demons out there the WORST/SLOWEST WOT speed I got was 38MPH

Realistically the boat is just not made to do 90MPH

Im really looking for a nice holeshot, good bowlift, great midrange, and a decent topspeed

The boat cruises great between 25 and 32MPH with the Etec barely working. Since this will be my most used speed looking for the best combo. 

Spoke with Mel yesterday and jackplate trials begin soon. this might just give it the edge. 

Need to get my hands on a Rogue 4 blade too. i gotta try it. Anyway more #'s to follow

just getting the RPM WOT set for now. After that, the rest of the #'s will come. GPH, MPG, MPH @ RPM, Draft everything.

Hopefully no rain tomorrow. ;D


----------



## Creek Runner

40mph+ Micro is pretty impressive. Congrats, it's a sweet sled!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Despite the Fort Lauderdale weather, Key Largo was great. Windy, but great.  1 1/2 foot chop in the bay. this boat can take a beating. A little wet from spray (but any boat it would have been) Man this boat can run SKINNY.
We caught some nice size snapper and fought some serious Jacks and of course ladyfish. But NO CATFISH, thank god. About 30 fish on the day.  No Copperheads this time for the H&D Copperhead.  LOL.  
The new viper pushed 40.8-41.2 MPH, 5750-5800 but never really calm or smooth enough to trim it out just right.  oh well next time.

Full 12 gallons of fuel two coolers 2 Anglers and fishing tackle.  

High & Dry Fish Camp member Will C. got the first ride as the second Angler in the Copperhead.  

Gotta fill up with gas to really get the MPG, but comes out to be about 12.8.  More tests coming though.  Going to try different RPM to MPH in order to find that sweet spot.  I love 27 to 32MPH in the Copperhead.  Etec not even runnning hard at all   

Side note:
  Got to meet forum Member Redfin at the Boat Ramp.  Good chatting with you.  Next time we will stay and have a few adult beverages, just ran out of time this time.

All and all good 4hr outing. A little fish and a little exploration.   Except 25MPH winds.


----------



## EER

It was a pleasant surprise meeting you and Will. Glad to hear first hand the Copperhead is performing up to expectations. Can't wait to find out for myself.


----------



## paint it black

Sounds like a good time. Dude, I was in the Bahamas. so I didn't receive your voice mail till this morning that I'm back in town. You and Ryan are getting the same numbers pretty much. 



> Despite the Fort Lauderdale weather, Key Largo was great. Windy, but great.  1 1/2 foot chop in the bay. this boat can take a beating.  A little wet from spray (but any boat it would have been) Man this boat can run SKINNY.
> We caught some nice size snapper and fought some serious Jacks and of course ladyfish.  But NO CATFISH, thank god.  About 30 fish on the day.  No Copperheads this time for the H&D Copperhead.  LOL.
> The new viper pushed 40.8-41.2 MPH, 5750-5800 but never really calm or smooth enough to trim it out just right.  oh well next time.
> 
> Full 12 gallons of fuel two coolers 2 Anglers and fishing tackle.
> 
> High & Dry Fish Camp member Will C. got the first ride as the second Angler in the Copperhead.
> 
> Gotta fill up with gas to really get the MPG, but comes out to be about 12.8.  More tests coming though.  Going to try different RPM to MPH in order to find that sweet spot.  I love 27 to 32MPH in the Copperhead.  Etec not even runnning hard at all
> 
> Side note:
> Got to meet forum Member Redfin at the Boat Ramp.  Good chatting with you.  Next time we will stay and have a few adult beverages, just ran out of time this time.
> 
> All and all good 4hr outing.  A little fish and a little exploration.    Except 25MPH winds.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just add some LED light from Blue Water Led. Work great. Very nice product. Many different colors to choose. Thanks Blue Water.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Light are much greener in person.

Light is bright/whiter than really is Used iphone. 

Awesome lights


----------



## Creek Runner

Man that looks sick!!! [smiley=1-thumbsup2.gif]


----------



## EER

The Green Lantern! Pretty Cool.


----------



## floridanative1028

any slime pics yet?


----------



## anytide

> Got NO sleep.  Went to bed at 2am. Started again at 8am


 where did you get those push pole brackets??
sweeet sled -congrats fo sure..
-anytide


----------



## [email protected]

Can you get an up close pic of your gps mount? Please. What brand is it and where did you get it?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Vmarine makes the push pole holders.  Awesome product. 

http://www.vmarineproducts.com/push-pole-holders


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Salty

I will get closeup for you and pm when i find it again


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

NEW ANKONA COPPERHEAD

NEW TRUCK DECAL...GOTTA REPRESENT!


----------



## paint it black

Sweet. Looks like tomorrow's the day for me!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Awesome Bro,

If i wasnt working i would have shot up there with ya


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Made the 10000 views. Holy Crap! 

Great saying...

I love my microskiff!

Modified Great saying...

I love my Copperhead.

Speacial thanks to Mel, Rory, and the gang at Ankona. You all truely make a great, affordable product. Thanks again

Capt Ryan G.
High & Dry Adventures


----------



## Guest

> Made the 10000 views.  Holy Crap!
> 
> Great saying...
> 
> I love my microskiff!
> 
> Modified Great saying...
> 
> I love my Copperhead.
> 
> Speacial thanks to Mel, Rory, and the gang at Ankona.  You all truely make a great, affordable product.  Thanks again
> 
> Capt Ryan G.
> High & Dry Adventures



That's because you have bumped up your own thread 3 out of 4 posts. Glad you like your skiff, but.......



I want to see pics and draft numbers with 1 person on the bow and you on the platform.


----------



## out-cast

> Made the 10000 views.  Holy Crap!
> 
> Mel, Rory, and the gang at Ankona.  You all truely make a great, affordable product.


Well said. Slime it yet!!?? Congrats on the views, you made me look back at my view count ;D Got jealous for a sec


----------



## cutrunner

This is the best looking skiff ankona has built to this date imo. Good taste my friend!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Nut. It's my bragging spot so members want pics... I posted. And those are posts not views. As far as draft. I don't have a # but skinny is the discription grass/sand flat sticking out of water skinny. Gunned it and
Cruised across flat. Skinny very skinny. Will be flats
Fishing soon so a draft # will be in future. 

Out-cast. Thanks for the feedback and
Comments . Was shocked to see. 

Cut. Thx a lot. Put a lot of hours in her. Maybe even website bound to show off the Gen 2 backcountry.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well I use a trolling motor a lot and was uncertain what to get.

I found a sick deal on the Minn Kota Riptide SP with iPilot already built in.  

After rigging it and seeing now it works.  THIS THING IS SICK!  More pics to come


----------



## paint it black

Is it necessary for it to stick out like that? I don't remember mat's gen 2 trolling motor sticking out.


----------



## Creek Runner

> Is it necessary for it to stick out like that? I don't remember mat's gen 2 trolling motor sticking out.


Yeah that's going to suck if it gets caught by a dock or something.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

going to use a slide bracket. this will put it in the boat for storage. Unable to get it today. will have that problemm fixed shortly. motor has to be in this position for deployment though. pics coming


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well. Modified a bracket to make a slide bracket. Now the trolling motor wont stick off the bow when stored/running.

pics tomorrow


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Installed Jackedup Jackplate today. Work tonight and tomorrow. Trials for the Jackplate on sunday.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Trolling motor inside boat now. Well sort of. Lol. Best all around place for it though











Boat balanced better with 2 batteries

Water seperator added. Was on back order and just got it. Picked an easy spot to change filter when needed. Even wrote date on filter.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

CLICK TO WATCH VIDEO



SERIOUS SKINNY WATER IS COMING


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just clears. Oh yeah.  ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Check them out on 

www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZC2vUtqTN0


----------



## paint it black

that thing is insane! can't wait to here performance numbers and info on it!


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

DAANNNGGG! That jackplate is niceeeee! You might have just changed my mind from getting a bobs!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx Fish.  My thing is weight and it is the lightest on the market that I have found for my 60HP.

Trials tomorrow.  

Bust out the ruler.  Lets see how shallow. lol

The setting I have it at to makes the cavitation plate the perfect height too.

Yeah also going to see if I can be a rep for:

Ankona
Etec
Float On
MinnKota
Jacked-up
Lenco
Lowrance


These guys are really putting out some great products these days.

;D


----------



## swaddict

is there no room in the center console or up front for the batteries, seems that would distribute the weight better than at the back?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Good question. Even when talking to Mel, he says the boat is designed to have weight in the back. I need all the bow lift I can get and if I were to put a 60lb batt up front, it would greatly reduce bow lift. Boat is really well balanced now. 

With a jackplate and 4 bladed prop it will take care of the weight in the stern too...I hope lol ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

A little console flare

H&D Copperhead!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Installed the nmea 2000 water psi today for my 60 hp Etec. Took a little bit of time but works great. More trials coming.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Removed bolt at top of of engine starboard side to add water pickup for kit










Installed fitting and hose. 










Installed kit and works awesome with i-command interface









Etec water psi chart


----------



## swampfox

My vote for most bad ass copperhead to date. That jack is sick!! But very exspensive. :'( Not saying it aint worth it. You gotta pay to play. Can you give more technical detail(pics) on the high pressure set up. Does this pull from the bottom of the hull to feed the engine while running up? Who makes it and how much?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Swamp Thanks for compliment

Wow.  I spend about 2 nights doing the research to get it right.  the hook up was easy it was running the wires/hose.

First is you engine less than 115?

If so it is the same setup as mine.  Remove brass plug in photo above and thread fitting in.  attach hose and run to electrical adapter EP-90R.  Run adapter to Nmea 2000.  Configure on i-command gauge.  

Kit is evinrue p/n 0765038 or lei exta EP-90R 120-29
comes with everything but teflon.  

Kit is about $79.00  but worth it to know PSI

In the end if it doent work you must have engine configured at dealer.

The same EP-90R can be used for several different applications too hooked up to pitot tube for Speed over water (SOW)

Hope this helps.


----------



## paint it black

Look's great, Ryan! We need to get out there soon!


----------



## [email protected]

I am running an e tec 40 hp and want to hook up the nmea 2000 cable to my garmin to get fuel consumption. Was wondering where you ordered it from and how much it costed you?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I got the boat with the icommand gauge and just hooked my lowrance in to my T tree and presto. All fuel information was on gps and icommand gauge. 

The engine is capable of displaying that info. U may have to enable it through dealer program.  If it is not, check out lei extras. Like the 
EP-60R fluid flow $79
Or
EP-65R fluid level $69
Or
Engine interface 120-62 $69

Hope this helps


----------



## EER

Wow! You have really tricked your skiff out. You and PIB are going to be tough acts to follow. Looks great and high tech.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx red. 

One more upgrade










Tabs are on 3/8 from bottom, 5/8 at edge mount 

need to wire yet. Almost there. 

4 blade rogue performance numbers are next. 










Switch mounted


----------



## swaddict

tabs don't come standard?


----------



## iMacattack

according to their website it looks like trim tabs are an available option.

http://ankonaboats.com/ankb2_009.htm


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Swad,

Unfortunatly no! However  Ankona will glady install tabs of your choice if u want.  The Copperhead Skiff rides nice and plains well without them, but at high speeds trimmed out will porpoise a little. Tabs solve that problem.  The price of going over 40mph.  It will also plain faster and can correct uneven weight on one side while running too. I camp alot for several days in Flamingo and Chuck and extra weight is carried.  Tabs and a 4 Blade help me out with those trips. 

Not needed for the average fisherman but a necessity to the serious angler.  

More pics to come.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tomorrows plan, finish wiring trim tabs.

ALL DAY FISHING ON SUNDAY...CANT WAIT!

Been jonesing for a while.


----------



## paint it black

Where you going Sunday? I'm going to mingo. 
Today I was out there with dpreston on my copperhead. Wind was brutal, and all we Used were fly rods. We stil managed a few slot reds, and a nice trout. I also had a shot at a large laid up tarpon but it didn't eat the fly...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

A few misc things today

Added extra rod holders, SS hatch latch ( didn't like the plastic one. All others are SS) and engine mount bracket ( just had two brass washers)


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Fished round island yesterday.  Not a bad day.  Both boats did well.  My brother came close to slam.  No snook this time.  Did catch some reds, sheepshead, jacks, trout, snapper, and the occational catfish unfortunetaly. lol

All and all not a bad day.  H&D Copperhead ran great.  It was the first run with new mods. Jacked up Jackplate, Lenco tabs, and iPilot all performed to expectations and then some.  

Chokoloskee Thurs.


----------



## Guest

I have to say that you have rigged your skiff with some nice options! 

I would get a 2nd S.S. 4 blade prop and have Baumann Props in Texas make you a prop with a lot of cup. Then that prop should be turning part way out of the water with no slip.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=bouman%20props%20texas&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbaumannprops.com%2F&ei=16TTTtv7FJSCtgeqjNG4DQ&usg=AFQjCNH6lByZli-IW68EpcN5nhkfenQOyg


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks Nut

BRP sending me the Rogue 4 blade 13x21 to try.  

I have to check them (Baumann) out.

We also have Frank and Jimmies Propeller down here.  They have helped me in the past. 
http://fjprop.com/

How do you know how much cup to put on?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ethan.weber

man the boat looks great. i love the color on it. also what brand are the rod holders you mounted on your center console because i like the looks of them?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tarpon

Thanks for the compliment!

Unfortunatly they didnt have a brand name, however; they can be found at:
http://www.rivermarinesupply.com/

They are NOT on the website but were available in 2 or 3 holders.  

I get a lot of equipment fro River Marine...huge discounts for same products.

I saw the 3 holder one at Bass Pro also not on their website.  Bass Pro wanted $40 more than River.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

FINALLY Dialed in!!!

Got the 4 bladed Rogue and it is everything I dreamed of.

Rogue 4 Blade 13" X 21"

The PRO'S

AWESOME HOLE SHOT

GREAT TOP END...yep i said it...the BEST YET!!

Handles impeccable in the turns at ANY speed.

Can put the jackplate at ANY height...no blowout

TOP SPEED 42.8 MPH
WOT 5650 RPM

With the jackplate all the way up I can run skinny...Real skinny. Inches!!  Also great H2O psi the whole time.

I can be on plain as slow as 11mph

THE CONS'S

There is only 1 regarding the Rogue

Having to try 10 different props..No big deal though.

Worth it!

Getting the right prop on your boat...priceless


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Went to Chokoloskee today and it was a pretty good day for the High & Dry Adventures Copperhead

First performance

2 Anglers 450lbs Bait cooler, drink cooler, fish cooler, rods, tackle, and full tank of fuel.

Top speed of 40.8 MPH
Fuel Economy was 9.25 MPG 
Traveled 83.1 Miles.

Fish Caught 4 Snook, 38 Redfish, 5 Sheepshead, 15 Jack, 12 Snapper, 3 Trout, 1 million ladyfish and 1 Stupid Catfish

Largest fish today of the Slam
Snook 41"
Redfish 25" 
Trout 23"


Side note 
1 Red was 19" with 7 spots (that was cool)

Some pics of the day.


----------



## paint it black

Sweet! Stellar day out there!


----------



## [email protected]

pretty good day? Id have to say thats one hell of a day!!!

Any slots or mostly rat reds? 80+ miles must have put you down towards lostamn/broad im guessing?


----------



## [email protected]

re-read the post. 25" red. answered my question :-?


----------



## EER

Thats a lot of slime. Great day on the water. Nice snook!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Yeah a lot were rats but 11 were slotted. Kept 2 reds and 2 sheep. Gotta eat!  Lol 

Started in Everglades city. Down to the Chatham took inside to Lostmans river mouth. Boat ran great. Got some video of boat running. Will post later. When you see the roster tail, you will know how skinny she can get. Lol

Checked out 5 camp sites
Morman
Darwin
Watson
Lostman
Plate


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Put together a little video footage 

Will get some more video when Paint and I get together. 

The videographer is a much better angler than camera operator. Lol

There is defiantly a learning curve for all the adjustments
Trim
Tabs
Jackplate

Love it









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgOynI8ihYI&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## swaddict

> The videographer is a much better angler than camera operator. Lol
> 
> There is defiantly a learning curve for all the adjustments
> Trim
> Tabs
> Jackplate


nice looking, but bouncing didn't do it any justice, it'll take a little to get it dialed in, maybe it was the angle but seemed a little slow out of the hole with the four blade, still,,,, ya have a lot of nice features on it, enjoy


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Bouncing was mainly due to running over same wake.
I will get better video next time. LOL

The hole shot is about a boat length.  Dont know if it can get better without sacrificing something.  ie top end

I think its the angle too.  Dont know.  

May try the the Rogue 4 blade 13 x 19

;D


----------



## pete_paschall

Hey man, thanks for all the updates on your skiff. It is really helpful to see the things you have done, and you have one fine looking Copperhead. Like I warned you on PIB's thread, be ready to answer some questions 'cause I'm just about ready to start a "Copperhead in North Carolina" thread and will probably need to lean on you guys for some suggestions.

Pete


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

No worries Pete

Where in NC are you?

Thanks for the appreciation


----------



## pete_paschall

I am just north of Wilmington, in the Topsail Beach area. It's a small town called Hampstead, but not too many people have heard of it. About our only claim to fame is we get smacked down by hurricanes every so often.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

looks like some good fishing up there. ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Made a start to finish video of the High & Dry Copperhead.

Hope you all enjoy it.  Dont think I will be adding much more. 

JUST FISH. LOL 

Getting ready for the Annual High & Dry Adventures Mini Tournament 4 day 3 night camping/fishing trip.

But anyway the link is below...Enjoy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dctAKhx7hnM

[smiley=1-beer-german.gif]
[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## BRunner346

great vid Ryan!!! and loving the song choices!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Warren,

Thanks buddy, appreciate it  Hope we can get out there soon. Back to the grind for me today.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Everyone loves pics

Installed an engine support. Noticed the engine bouncing a little more then i cared to see during trailering 











4 blade Rogue











Skeg Pro. Preventative!! Trust me. I get skinny














> But anyway the link is below...Enjoy
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dctAKhx7hnM


----------



## pete_paschall

Great vid, man. Guess I'll go write my check to Mel now...

Pete


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

LOL Pete

Thats great

If thats what sealed the deal, tell Mel.  

I will get commision.

High & Dry Adventures also promotes, esspecially bad a$$ products like the Copperhead

Belonging to the Ankona Family has perks.

[smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## pete_paschall

LOL. I will do my best to convince him that the vid did it, but it may be a tough sell - I've been trying to get to the point where I could order a Copperhead for almost 2 years now. I visited the shop last April and told him that as soon as I had the money saved it was a done deal. But maybe he forgot that conversation... ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

LOL. Sounds good


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well finally came across a bargain for a push pole.  I haven't really poled a lot in the past, however; I never had the boat to do it either.  Lol. I have had a 20' fiberglass pole on loaner from a friend, but he needs it back.  I began to look around and was able to find one on Craigslist for $80. Its fiberglass and is in great shape.  Now I can pole around and if I like it and do it alot., I will have to upgrade at a later time.  Just don't like the fact that they are $600 plus for pole. 
This should do for now though. Till then.


----------



## Megalops

Okay, you have a $600 prop, trim tabs, jack plate, trolling motor, the highest rated hp engine, green LED lights, million dollar push pole holders...and a $80 fiberglass pp?   ;D  Kidding of course!!!  What a great boat, love the color scheme.


----------



## paint it black

lol, If you're serious about poling, I see you with a brand new Stiffy in a couple weeks...lol
But from what we have spoken, I think you'll be fine with a fiberglass pole. But I guarantee you wouldn't even consider that as an option if you try out my Loop. lol

But only assholes like myself fish on pole always. lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Nice

LMFAO!!!!!!  Thanks for the comments guys!

Paint. If I do start poling, u better lock yours up. 

Mega. It's the first corner I cut lol. But if I pole a while with fiberglass, then the composite or hybrid will be that much lighter. It will give me a chance to see if I will use it.  Worth the $80. I should have said $800.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Installed 2 rod holders today

Also got a cooler for in front on the console.


----------



## EER

Ryan,
         How's the Minn Kota trolling motor working out for you? Is the 55 lbs thrust sufficient for the Copperhead? I been checking trollers out and it seems that the biggest question is what pound thrust to get. Skiff is looking great.


----------



## paint it black

> Ryan,
> How's the Minn Kota trolling motor working out for you? Is the 55 lbs thrust sufficient for the Copperhead? I been checking trollers out and it seems that the biggest question is what pound thrust to get. Skiff is looking great.


What's the deal with yours? I believe I spotted a black copperhead in the background of a photo someone sent me.


----------



## EER

Picked it up yesterday,Needs a good cleaning and few minor things.Looking to add Minn Kota I- Pilot, just not sure what pound thrust I want to go with.


----------



## paint it black

> Picked it up yesterday,Needs a good cleaning and few minor things.Looking to add Minn Kota I- Pilot, just not sure what pound thrust I want to go with.


Go with 55lb. My buddy Ryan (pontoon) has a 55 and it's perfect. 

Make a thread about your skiff!


----------



## EER

Will do. I was leaning towards the 55 just wanted to do some research before pulling the trigger. I been in Ga. for a week so got a lot stuff to catch up on around the house. Got company coming next week,so the skiff will have to wait a few days.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

by myself the 55 pulled it almost 4 mph with a wake forming. lol

2 anglers and gear around 3mph

if u fish heavy currents, throw the anchor because u will just drain the battery

used it all day like daybreak to sundown still had half battery with 55.

its all about the battery too.

amp hours is everything

remember more thrust = more bateries = more weight all the time.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

HIGH AND DRY ADVENTURES

Fished Chokoloskee today.

Check out fishing report.

Even got my hands a little slimy today. lol

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1324265890/0#0


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays fellow microskiffers.
Here's to great health a great fishing.

See you out there

Capt Ryan G
High & Dry Adventures


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> What is the High and Dry Camping Adventure? I've been wanting to get down there and I've never been.
> 
> 
> 
> High & Dry Adventures was established in 1999.  A group of guys got together and began their fishing adventure.  Every year since then, we have been going on a fishing/camping trip never missing a year.
> Tournament by day, Adult beverages by night.  Memories and stories are shared and made over the campfire. We all catchup on the latest experiences and endeavors.
> Many other mini trips or even day trips are made over the year with family, friends, co-workers and fellow microskiffers, but none add up to this Founding Member Exclusive Adventure.  Dates vary from year to year but usually last from 4 days 3 nights to 5 days 4 nights depending on the year. Camp sites range from Flamingo to Chokoloskee.
> This year with the new Copperhead, I just cant wait.
> Got the GoPro video camera this year so I cant wait to put it to use...Its sick.
> 
> Side note:
> If by chance you are out there and if by chance happen to see the High & Dry Camp (you wont miss it...trust me), stop by and have a beer.
> 
> Till then...Stay High & Dry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Holidays to all Microskiffers out there!
Click to expand...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

WARNING...READ AT OWN RISK! 
WARNING...READ AT OWN RISK!

Well have been busy with the holidays as Im sure everyone is, and am getting ready for the big High & Dry Adventure. I was worried a little on how much camping and fishing equipment we were going to be able to bring. As you can imagine, ice is always the issue when it comes to going out there for several days. With ice comes weight along with all the rest of the gear. 
With a new Copperhead this year instead of a much bigger Mako, I was concerned with being able to even get on plane. I have left few heavier things out in order to shred a little weight. I even started a diet from Christmas to the trip hoping to lose as much weight as possible.
I came up with this brilliant idea of testing the Copperhead. I took every cooler and every bucket with me to the local ramp. I loaded the boat with the above items and filled them with water. I added all the gallons of water and myself and it totaled 1300lbs with an additional 100lbs for normal gear and fuel load.
Now before all you goodie-two-shoes get all crazy about overloading a boat and endangering myself and others read on. I dont plan to carry this much weight on a regular basis nor ride like this again.
The Copperhead sat low in the water as anticipated. I idled out of the no wake zone and with no other boats around, I gunned the throttle and waited. It took several boat lengths to get on plane; however, after getting on plane there was no stopping the 60HP ETEC. I topped out at 34.5mph. It was unbelievable. I was super impressed with the High & Dry Copperhead and have no worries about the upcoming trip. The ride was great...as always
I plan to carry only 1/3 that weight for the trip. It was nice to be a part of the testing experience a see what it could do. No one was in danger or suffered any injury!

Happy New Year to all fellow Microskiffers!


Till then...Stay High & Dry


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

Very impressive!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks Fishin


----------



## ethan.weber

i wonder what the people at the ramp thought you were doing. pretty impressive though.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

tarpon

the ramp was empty but one guy walked up with his dog and said thats a nice bass boat. I chuckled under my breath. He asked you going fishin. Nope just testing the boat. It was hilarious 
no other witnesses. lol


----------



## runyowell

Probably not the only flats boat in Fort Lauderdale ever to have 600 kilos on board... I would love to have seen the looks on LEO's faces if they stopped you. "Water? Hands behind your back."


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> WARNING...READ AT OWN RISK!
> WARNING...READ AT OWN RISK!
> 
> Well have been busy with the holidays as Im sure everyone is, and am getting ready for the big High & Dry Adventure.  I was worried a little on how much camping and fishing equipment we were going to be able to bring.  As you can imagine, ice is always the issue when it comes to going out there for several days. With ice comes weight along with all the rest of the gear.
> With a new Copperhead this year instead of a much bigger Mako, I was concerned with being able to even get on plane.  I have left  few heavier things out in order to shred a little weight.  I even started a diet from Christmas to the trip hoping to lose as much weight as possible.
> I came up with this brilliant idea of testing the Copperhead.  I took every cooler and every bucket with me to the local ramp.  I loaded the boat with the above items and filled them with water.  I added all the gallons of water and myself and it totaled 1300lbs with an additional 100lbs for normal gear and fuel load.
> Now before all you goodie-two-shoes get all crazy about overloading a boat and endangering myself and others read on. I dont plan to carry this much weight on a regular basis nor ride like this again.
> The Copperhead sat low in the water as anticipated.  I idled out of the no wake zone and with no other boats around, I gunned the throttle and waited. It took several boat lengths to get on plane; however, after getting on plane there was no stopping the 60HP ETEC.  I topped out at 34.5mph with 1300 extra lbs.  It was unbelievable.  I was super impressed with the High & Dry Copperhead and have no worries about the upcoming trip. The ride was great...as always
> I plan to carry only 1/3 that weight for the trip.  It was nice to be a part of the testing experience a see what it could do. No one was in danger or suffered any injury!


Wing,
thats true. Although, the others boats were probably a little faster than mine. lol


----------



## levip

what rpm was it turning loaded down like that??


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Around 5000rpm


----------



## levip

jeeze really ??? i figured itd be lower than that.... well thats about the weight im running fully loaded including the motor so ill see what i come up with prop wise using that rpm thanks


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The High & Dry Adventure has taken place.  The Video is link will be posted shortly.  Its a little long but its a Great Adventure.  What a trip.  Saw really cool things out there.  I think you all will like the video. 
Lost count on how many fish were caught.  But a boat load is a fair number.

[smiley=1-hypno.gif]

Here is the link!!!

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327433983/0#0


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

One more little tweak. 

I have my prop dialed in at:
WOT 
RPM
No blowout 

but wanted to increase hole shot without loosing top end. Did a little research and Noticed the viper had vent holes. I went to frank and jimmies and had mine modified. Trials tomorrow. 

www.fjprop.com

1 hole for each blade


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> The High & Dry Adventure has taken place.  The Video is link will be posted shortly.  Its a little long but its a Great Adventure.  What a trip.  Saw really cool things out there.  I think you all will like the video.
> Lost count on how many fish were caught.  But a boat load is a fair number.
> 
> [smiley=1-hypno.gif]
> 
> Here is the link!!!
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1327433983/0#0



Tested the newly enhanced Rogue Prop and it is even more awesome now.  No top speed lost, a much sicker hole shot.  Ahhhh yeah


----------



## Guest

Post some video of your skiff running and the hole shot. No need for fancy editing, music etc.......just some high HD quality video. You have a Gopro? Close shots!!!!!

We differ in skiff taste. ;D However I'm impressed with your skiff as far as speed, draft as you seem to have that skiff dialed in.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I will put a plain video on and the someone will say what a boring video.  I dont try to please everyone because I know I cant.  I like making those videos and a mute button is always nearby for those who dont like the music.

Uploading a video now 

Thanks for the compliments. 

Your skiff is very impressive as well...i just prefer a console rather than a tiller.

I drove my buddys tiller. it can make some serious turns, but is uncomfortable on long runs


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I went with my son Alex.  Here is the video I got.

The hole shot video didnt record for some reason oh well

More to come next time!

http://youtu.be/Ay7A_Wwq1D4



For everyone else:

http://vimeo.com/35703809


----------



## Megalops

It might be buried somewhere back in those 18 pages or so, but did you ever run the skiff without trim tabs?  Do you think trim tabs are a necessity for this skiff? You know what, I got a ton of questions, PM sent.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> More to come next time!
> 
> http://youtu.be/Ay7A_Wwq1D4
> 
> 
> 
> For everyone else:
> 
> http://vimeo.com/35703809



No worries about the color.  I will be honored.  It was guide green i believe, or thats what it was supposed to be. lol

As far as the tabs go, u can get the skiff without them however it will be more difficult to control in the sense of weight distribution and plaining speed.  I ran mine without tabs the boat will fall off plain quicker and coordinate with your fishing buddy for adjustments. The boat is tab sensitive, so just a press down or up affects the boat greatly

Dont know much about the Hatsu but have heard good and bad about it.  Make sure there is a service station nearby that u can be in contact with.  Down here, there are none

I went with the Etec 60 because I have had a E-tec in the past and love them.  I changed over to only XD100 oil and now it burnes half as much as XD50 with no smoke just like my other motor did.  I have a local mechanic not to far from my house for E-tec...not that I use him very often.  But he is very reliable.

Originally I only wanted the 50HP but the 60HP weighs the same so I had to. lol

I tested the modified Rogue prop with Viper style vent holes and it exceeded my expectations.

Hope this helps ;D


----------



## Megalops

Thanks man! Well, I guess imitation is the greatest form of flattery or whatever they say!  I just love the color. So then yes all the way for trim tabs then. I love the etecs just gotta see if they fit the budget (the one I established with my wife!). haha.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

High & Dry till the next outing.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Another mod

All measurements made and schematics drawn Up.

Installing a removable livewell for tournaments. I will be a sweet setup. Gotta bring the fish back alive so throwing the fish in the cooler wont work.  Sounds weird, but Glad I didn't go with the tournament edition even though im building it for a tournament.  It would have really limited the the copperheads capabilities. This way I adjust the boat for the type of fishing for that day. This will act as a livewell but will be able to be a baitwell for other trips if needed.  Love the versatility of this skiff.  I intend to double the Tournment Edition livewell.  Really think you will like it.  

There are some cool new things out from Shurflo.

Pics to come.   

Capt Ryan


----------



## paint it black

There's plenty of space for tournament reds in my Livewell. I had one on there the other day and it had plenty of room. 


> Another mod
> 
> All measurements made and schematics drawn Up.
> 
> Installing a removable livewell for tournaments. I will be a sweet setup. Gotta bring the fish back alive so throwing the fish in the cooler wont work.  Sounds weird, but Glad I didn't go with the tournament edition even though im building it for a tournament.  It would have really limited the the copperheads capabilities. This way I adjust the boat for the type of fishing for that day. This will act as a livewell but will be able to be a baitwell for other trips if needed.  Love the versatility of this skiff.  I intend to double the Tournment Edition livewell.  Really think you will like it.
> 
> There are some cool new things out from Shurflo.
> 
> Pics to come.
> 
> Capt Ryan


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Completed and tested...work flawless. 

Made 9'4" shallow water pins

Why 9'4"?  It was the largest that would fit under gunnel. 

They are 3/4" diameter

So a little of my time and about $46.00ea. Created these. 










On to the livewell endeavor!!


----------



## Guest

> Completed and tested...work flawless.
> 
> Made 9'4" shallow water pins
> 
> Why 9'4"?  It was the largest that would fit under gunnel.
> 
> They are 3/4" diameter
> 
> So a little of my time and about $46.00ea. Created these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the livewell endeavor!!


They will serve you well, but I would have thought you were a Power Pole Guy!


----------



## cutrunner

> Completed and tested...work flawless.
> 
> Made 9'4" shallow water pins
> 
> Why 9'4"?  It was the largest that would fit under gunnel.
> 
> They are 3/4" diameter
> 
> So a little of my time and about $46.00ea. Created these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On to the livewell endeavor!!
> 
> 
> 
> They will serve you well, but I would have thought you were a Power Pole Guy!
Click to expand...

Haha that aint right..


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

One must crawl before flying. One cannot fly into flying. 


That is not mine that is Nietzsche's


All in due time.

Ummm. $90.00 vs $1200.00 hmmmmmmm

No worries cut,
I expected a response like that from NUT. It's predictable


----------



## Guest

Hey,

I prefer my "Microskiff" simple and functional.

Now if I was to go with an ECC Fury, my build would be very different. 


and it would have a Power Pole!


----------



## paint it black

Lol I want a power pole on mine. 
Looking great Ryan!
I don't know how you comfortably put in those 9' stakes in. 
It's a little bit of a pain in the ass to put my 8' Wang in mine. I'm gonna shorten mine to 7'.


----------



## palometa

Hign+ Dry i'm contemplating getting one of these skiff myself. There are manny of us that are wondering how much did the rig set you back ballpark!!!! It would be nice to get a feel for it. Thanks


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Lol I want a power pole on mine.
> Looking great Ryan!
> I don't know how you comfortably put in those 9' stakes in.
> It's a little bit of a pain in the ass to put my 8' Wang in mine. I'm gonna shorten mine to 7'.


Well i could not resist

Your wang my be stiffer than mine, but my pin is longer and fits in like a glove......on the boat!  I would never get a reduction. LOL


----------



## paint it black

lolol!!!!!!!!!!!!

"It's a real pain in the ass to put it in mine."

 ;D  ;D  ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Lol I want a power pole on mine.
> Looking great Ryan!
> I don't know how you comfortably put in those 9' stakes in.
> It's a little bit of a pain in the ass to put my 8' Wang in mine. I'm gonna shorten mine to 7'.
> 
> 
> 
> Well i could not resist
> 
> Your wang my be stiffer than mine, but my pin is longer and fits in like a glove......on the boat!  I would never get a reduction.  LOL
Click to expand...




> lolol!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> "It's a real pain in the ass to put it in mine."
> 
> ;D  ;D  ;D


Out of control man, lol

[smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well today I installed the intake side of the livewell.  

Was going to have it done, but decided to take on the project myself.

The pickup, sea-thingy valve and pump.  

Tomorrow installing the drain side.  

A couple pics while installing. 

Not a lot of room to work with, but making the best of it.

Final pics coming.


----------



## [email protected]

From reading your earlier posts I can see that you really dont pole shallow flats much and fish deeper water using bait so its probably not a big concern for you, but with that water pickup you will lose about an inch of draft. I had a gheenoe with that styyle pick up, and the pick up would always rub bottom (about an inch under rest of hull). I was just wondering if you had looked into any other options for a water pickup that are not installed on the bottom of hull?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Snook

No draft will be lost. There are chines/ poling straights that run down the boat that stick down further than this does. you can see in pic with intake on right.

I poled the boat a couple weeks ago and it floats shallow. For some reason the displacement is amazing on this skiff. The width of this boat really compliments the draft.  I don't know how shallow one needs to go. Did not have a ruler but it was about 6 inches.

I looked into other options and this seemed to be the best for me.  

Using the boat this weekend and will have to get some real draft numbers.  Maybe some underwater GoPro video.

;D


----------



## [email protected]

ok. that makes sense. I did not know that the copperhead had poling strakes. My old gheenoe had a water pickup on the bottom of hull and it would always rub bottom before the rest of the hull.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

rubbing the bottom was defiantly a concern thats why I went with bronze. lol

I should be ok though...I think

Plus there is a hole in the bottom. so i gotta go with it. lol


----------



## cutrunner

Dont forget to bond the pickup!
Also, i noticed you used a 90 degree pvc fitting, i would highly recomend you chang it to a brass 90 degree, especially because you dont have an on/off valve.(that i can see). If your running along in rough water and that 90 breaks (a bait sentry pump is a very good one, also heavy), your gonna be pressurizing your bilge full of water and it wont end up good.
This is just my opinion as i take thruhull stuff very serious.
Also, what size drain are you using? Are you draining backto the transom ?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks cut

There is on on/off (seacock)valve between pickup.











The elbow and the pump are now supported. It doesnt look like it is because these pics were prior to mount finish. I may go with a brass elbow though.

This is why I put these things on here.  I dont know everything and can admit that.  I appreciated all advice.  One can always learn from others mistakes.  

Thanks again

Tested the intake no leaks....yeah

Worked on the drain this morning


----------



## runyowell

Did you put the outlet for the livewell so low in order to fully drain it by gravity? It appears to be below the water line.

I would put a seacock on that thru-hull if it is below the water line at rest. Hose clamps and tubing will fail.


----------



## Guest

> Hign+ Dry i'm contemplating getting one of these skiff myself. There are manny of us that are wondering how much did the rig set you back ballpark!!!! It would be nice to get a feel for it. Thanks


He could have bought a Hells Bay Professional. :


----------



## floridanative1028

It might just be the camera angle but will that float switch still work with that pump mounted over it?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Everything works including float. Its the angle

Could have bought the professional at double the price. 

I am very happy with my skiff and setup. 

I am putting a valve on drain tube too. Just installed drain today. Thanks wild. Great idea. 

Don't understand y people just can't be happy for others in their skiff. If u don't like it or can't stand the fact that someone has worked hard to enjoy a good time with his family don't read my bragging spot. When I say people I mean brazil nut. 

Thanks for the comments and advice. Well almost all the comments.  Everyone knows the 10000 island downer. A troubled individual. 

;D


----------



## topnative2

Impressive!


----------



## cutrunner

From the looks of it your drain is 1 1/2? For that i just went to home depot and got a $8 pv on/off. Versus the $150 for the brass one that size.. Even if it broke, worst case scenario is you would shut off the pickup side and run all the way to the boat ramp then beach it the second you get there, cuz the back o the transoms dry while your underway.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Great idea Cut.

Thanks


----------



## Guest

> Everything works including float. Its the angle
> 
> Could have bought the professional at double the price.
> 
> I am very happy with my skiff and setup.
> 
> I am putting a valve on drain tube too. Just installed drain today. Thanks wild. Great idea.
> 
> Don't understand y people just can't be happy for others in their skiff. If u don't like it or can't stand the fact that someone has worked hard to enjoy a good time with his family don't read my bragging spot. When I say people I mean brazil nut.
> 
> Thanks for the comments and advice. Well almost all the comments.  Everyone knows the 10000 island downer. A troubled individual.
> 
> ;D



Dude, you need to relax and grow some skin! I posted I liked your SKIFF a few times and yet if I make a comment you become threatened and whine.  :'(


A poster asked how much you had invested in your build and since you ignored it I re-posted it with some sarcasm. I get tons of PM's and phone calls about my "basic skiff" and how much I have in it and are happy to respond to any questions.

BTW,

I make tons of posts on this forum in all kinds of threads to try and help others out. In fact most of the posters on this forum are like that. The only posts you ever make on this forum are in your threads about your skiff, your camp out,  etc.......it's all about you. 

It's one thing to feel good about how your skiff turned out but it's also a thin line when you start to rub it in others faces.


----------



## snookindb19

brazil im going to laugh when someone punches you square in your face..learn how to speak to people and stop hating on everyone...I dont think he is shoving it in anyones face he likes advice and what people think about it...why dont you get laid and stop worrying about other peoples boats....


----------



## Shinerkiller

The Internet sucks. Life was better without it.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Im not even going to go down to your level pal nor respond to you after this post.

U are the only one who thinks that and you have had a problem since the start of my build.

This is not brazilskiff.com. If it were, everyone would fish by themselves and hate on everyone's boat, skiff, or whatever they didnt have.

I appreciate you reading my blog. 

Thanks for checking it out.

More pics to come.

Stay tuned! Take care.


;D


----------



## Reel_Karma

Next topic please. Tired of all the scheit talking.


----------



## Megalops

You get the brass sack of the year award. Dang, why didn't u just have Mel plumb the livewell?  Gotta hand it to you, that took some courage.

How do u like ur Lowrance?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Next topic please.


You got it



> You get the brass sack of the year award. Dang, why didn't u just have Mel plumb the livewell?  Gotta hand it to you, that took some courage.
> 
> How do u like ur Lowrance?


Thanks Mega!

Love the lowrance! wouldnt change it. It the HDS 5 with sonic hub.

This is the backcountry edition and has no baitwell.  I wanted to make the rear compartment flexible to that days fishing needs.  I didnt always want a livewell and limit my space.  This comparment is huge compared to the Tournament edition, but both have their pros and cons

The 40 gal livewell will be used primarily for tournaments and be removable.  I was nervous too, but after drilling the first hole, the second was easy. lol

All pluming completed, just waiting on the tank.

Well the tank wont be here in time so I took the liberty of constructing my own temp tank.  I made it of leftover wood and fiberglass in the garage.  I only needed to buy some 5200 for the seems.  This construction also helped me with the hoses and fittings. I also can adjust how many gallons the tank will hold with different size elbow drains.

I cut it identically to the future water tank specs and it fits like a glove.  After installation, I tested it and no leaks. 

Again this is a temporary tank and the real tank will be a tank that is rotationally molded of a seamless one piece, non-corrosive linear polyethylene that meets FDA acceptance and complies with Coast Guard regulations.

Tank should be here sometime next week!




















Take care

;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well got the tank delivered and it was just as anticipated. 

I decided to put it in front of the console. The copperhead handled the weight in the stern, however; the overall performance was better with the extra 320lbs up front. 

The tank is big enough to handle the fish needed for tournaments.  The tank & pumps kept a gut hooked trout alive for 4 hours and he swam away at the dock. 

I like that it is low profile and fits the boat well. All hoses have quick release hoses and plugs into console plug.  Plug dubs as a spot light plug too.  Tank is easily removed. Hoses are out of the way and not a trip hazard. 

Even have a saltwater washdown hose that connects to pump. 




Final testing for leaks this weekend. 

The 5200 needs to cure.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Fishin4Tails

PM sent


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

TAAAAAAAA DAAAAAAA




















COMPLETED ALL WIRING....YEAH
;D


----------



## ethan.weber

where did you get this livewell because im looking for a similar size one to do the same thing on my boat.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tarponhunter

Thanks for checking it out. 

This is a 100% custom Livewell for my boat. 

I got a blank tank and did all the plumbing. 

It is a water holding tank for an RV or boat. So it's ment for water which is great. They come in various sizes then all that is needed is a few hoses, pump, and some engineering. 
;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Tackle web added to the boat this Feb.

Pretty cool product

check em out at:

www.tacklewebs.com


----------



## Creek Runner

I like the livewell that thing is huge, you could take a bath in it. Good job!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks Creek!  LOL

My boy could take a bath in there for sure!

Big enough for foot message.LOL

Tested...NO leaks!!

I love 5200

;D


----------



## [email protected]

reading through some of your older posts I see that you are getting better than 9mpg. What rpms and speed are you getting this at? I have an ECC Caimen w/ 40 ETEC and getting at very best 7.75mpg. Dont understand how more HP is getting better MPG. I know 40 and 60 are same block and essentially same thing but 40 should get slighly better MPG.


----------



## Seebs

How do you get into your front hatch with the new livewell?
It doesnt look like you sealed the livewell to the deck so I assume you can slide it over to get to the front hatch? let me know how its working for you


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> reading through some of your older posts I see that you are getting better than 9mpg. What rpms and speed are you getting this at? I have an ECC Caimen w/ 40 ETEC and getting at very best 7.75mpg. Dont understand how more HP is getting better MPG. I know 40 and 60 are same block and essentially same thing but 40 should get slighly better MPG.



Sorry for the delay.  Havent been on in a few days.  

Im going of my icommand gauge and when i fill up at the pump, and do the math its really close. (within tenths in MPG)

usually run around 27 to 30mph from spot to spot.  I have a 4 blade 13x21 which is more efficient through the water. Runs lower RPM than same 3 blade would.

running XD100 oil and X2 formula additive in every tank

as im running, i continuously adjust the trim, jackplate, and trim tabs for optimal performance.

the generation 2 copperhead with its design is also more efficient than its predecessor.

hope this helps


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> How do you get into your front hatch with the new livewell?
> It doesnt look like you sealed the livewell to the deck so I assume you can slide it over to get to the front hatch? let me know how its working for you


You are correct the livewell is 100% removable with in 10 seconds.

i have everything organized in the front hatch and dont use it often.  Anchor, life jackets, flares, and so forth.  

On a regular day, there is a cooler seat in the livewell's place and can open the door.

reason i didnt get the deck hatch is i like the clean look and stability of a deck and there is NEVER water in the front hatch. in my other boat the deck hatches always leaked. 

this livewell works great for not being built in.  Love the flexibility of the boat



























hope this helps


----------



## Recidivists

Uh oh.  Look up the MSDS on that snake oil and you will see that the main ingredient is ALCOHOL, just like ALL emulsifiers.  I'd watch out for adding any more alcohol to any 10% ethanol fuel.  10% ethanol fuel only needs a stabilizer whose main ingredients include petroleum distillates or more precisely something in the naptha range.  That's a nice new etec you got. 

Startron is full of excessive marketing crap such as their proprietary blend of enzymes, which any chemist can tell you can't survive intact in petroleum distillate.  That being said, it can't hurt you engine either.

I personally use Amsoil's product, but only when I plan on having the gas hang around for more than three months.
I also do not use ethanol fuel; I always fill at a marina and use my  5 gallon portable cans if the boat can't make it there.

You have a water seperator,  check it.


http://www.fuel-testers.com/is_gas_additive_safe_with_e10_list.html


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Great info


I too use Rec90. A land base gas station has it near my house has it.

I put .75 oz of the formula X2 in my 12 gal tank. 

Been doing the same in my 200hp etec since 2005 and no problems. 

These motors are awesome. 
;D


----------



## jonathanglasser71

Love the removable live well . I have been debating doing this also in my 16 waterman and now that I have seen it done and look so well I cant wait to do it myself .


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Love it. Perfect for tournaments. puts the 320lbs of water more central. Takes literally 10 seconds to remove.  Day cooler with cushion goes in its place. Thanks for checking it out

Good luck with the build. Any questions, hit me up.

;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thread deviation

Lets Brag a little on service

Haven't posted in a while but wanted to take this opportunity to Thank Mel and the Ankona Family for fixing a few boo boos I had on the boat.  Gel coat was matched perfectly and looks great.  Thanks again for the continuous support and service.  

See ya out there

;D


----------



## SilentHunter

dont forget unhooking your boat at steep ramp right after you used bunk wax is a bad idea my friend!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

LMFAO...Never again LOL


----------



## Reel_Karma

How are you securing the cooler to keep it from sliding? what brand rod holders on the console?

Thanks and great looking boat!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks for the compliments reel. 

Taco rod holders. Hard to find brushed aluminum at good price

Got cooler holder at west marine. 

It works real well. Cooler doesn't move at all. 











Hope this helps. 

;D


----------



## Reel_Karma

Thanks man!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

A couple pics from Saturday's Ride/Tournament










Whats Up Fellow Ankonians?


----------



## hrdcor32

Love your livewell set-up. I have a portable livewell I'm trying to rig in a similar position as a removable option.

Could you provide any more details or pictures on the plumbing, pumps, etc that you used? Thanks!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

Great pics!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> where did u get the bag storage under your platform, looks like a good idea for storing sunblock and stuff,



www.tacklewebs.com

;D

Works great


----------



## dblackett4

H&D .... New to the microskiff forum from Texas. Currently running a 22ft flats boat w/ yamaha 200 and I have been following your Ankona build. Ankona copperhead or cayenne looks like a great replacement for the my gas guzzling 22ft'r. However, hole shot and running skinny is a must for us Texans. How much water do you need under you to get up and how skinny do you think you can run in inches?? Thanks for the info!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thanks for the compliment.  U will definetly save gas and run skinny. I will be honest. I have not taken a yard stick and measured. Poling the flats coming up so I will have a better idea. From what I have done,  I think it's about 4" or so. It runs real skinny with the jacked up jackplate too. PIB who does a lot of flats fishing confirms at 4". 5 or 6" realistically but he doesnt have jackplate. 

Hope this helps


----------



## Guest

> Thanks for the compliment.  U will definetly save gas and run skinny. I will be honest. I have not taken a yard stick and measured. Poling the flats coming up so I will have a better idea. From what I have done,  I think it's about 4" or so. It runs real skinny with the jacked up jackplate too. PIB who does a lot of flats fishing confirms at 4". 5 or 6" realistically but he doesnt have jackplate.
> 
> Hope this helps



How can you run in 6" with a speed prop and zero cupping?


----------



## paint it black

> Thanks for the compliment.  U will definetly save gas and run skinny. I will be honest. I have not taken a yard stick and measured. Poling the flats coming up so I will have a better idea. From what I have done,  I think it's about 4" or so. It runs real skinny with the jacked up jackplate too. PIB who does a lot of flats fishing confirms at 4". 5 or 6" realistically but he doesnt have jackplate.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you run in 6" with a speed prop and zero cupping?
> 
> I have a 3 blade cupped prop I use most of the time and my compression plate is out of the water except for the fins. From the bottom of my plate to the tip of my skeg is 9" so 9" is my running depth as I'm not going to plow the bottom with my skeg.
> 
> I also have a 4 blade all custom prop with double cupping and the edge of the blades worked. This I can run in 6" as the blades are turning out of the water.
Click to expand...

I was confirming draft while poling, Not running. I have no clue what depth I can run in. I have never measured the depth and then tried to run through it. I just know I have never ran aground. And I can run pretty skinny. I'm not going to throw a number out there, cause I have no clue.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> U will definetly save gas and run skinny. I will be honest. I have not taken a yard stick and measured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you run in 6" with a speed prop and zero cupping?
> 
> I have a 3 blade cupped prop I use most of the time and my compression plate is out of the water except for the fins. From the bottom of my plate to the tip of my skeg is 9" so 9" is my running depth as I'm not going to plow the bottom with my skeg.
> 
> I also have a 4 blade all custom prop with double cupping and the edge of the blades worked. This I can run in 6" as the blades are turning out of the water.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was confirming draft while poling, Not running. I have no clue what depth I can run in. I have never measured the depth and then tried to run through it. I just know I have never ran aground. And I can run pretty skinny. I'm not going to throw a number out there, cause I have no clue.
Click to expand...


This is not directed at PIB

Did u not read what I wrote. 

Starting it up again are we. 

Call me when u run over 30mph

Or test a copperhead with jackplate and 60hp before u make false accusations. 

At no time was running mentioned. Again read.



Take care and good luck

[smiley=stirthepot.gif]


----------



## Guest

> Thanks for the compliment.  U will definetly save gas and run skinny. I will be honest. I have not taken a yard stick and measured. Poling the flats coming up so I will have a better idea. From what I have done,  I think it's about 4" or so. It runs real skinny with the jacked up jackplate too. PIB who does a lot of flats fishing confirms at 4". 5 or 6" realistically but he doesnt have jackplate.
> 
> Hope this helps




Your last sentence. OK, you are talking about the setback of the jack plate drafting more when poling? It's not going to make a difference with that little setback.

It doesn't really matter as you have said before "I use the troller most of the time instead of poling.


----------



## Recidivists

"However, hole shot and running skinny is a must for us Texans. How much water do you need under you to get up and how skinny do you think you can run in inches??"

^That was the question.  "Running", "get up", and "run in" being the operative words.  Wiggler didn't want poling draft.

Precise answers to precise questions alleviate the need for corrective responses.


----------



## cutrunner

Who cares... Use the boat what you bought it for.
To fish and make memories. ;D


----------



## dblackett4

H&D .... How much water/depth does your copperhead require to get up? Can you jack the motor all the way up and still get up?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I can jack it all the way up and get up, but i dont have a accurate depth. More testing this weekend.  I will let you know asap


----------



## paint it black

> Who cares... Use the boat what you bought it for.
> To fish and make memories. ;D


well said!


----------



## SilentHunter

trollin hard


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

NEW Custom Platform

A little something for the upcoming trip to Flamingo

Still tweaking the the Copperhead

Some Custom Seadek is in my future.

Could not pass it up.

Brand New at a sick price

Installing it tomorrow.


















;D


----------



## cutrunner

That boats gonna sink with all the add ons youve put on


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Lol. 

;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> H&D ....  How much water/depth does your copperhead require to get up? Can you jack the motor all the way up and still get up?





> I can jack it all the way up and get up, but i dont have a accurate depth. More testing this weekend.  I will let you know asap


I tried Metlacha Cody's Rogue 13x17 u can jack it up all the way and get up. 

I'm waiting for my 4 blade 13x17 Rogue to come FedEx. 

After I get it I will run more tests as far as depth goes. But acceleration has greatly improved. No lag in acceleration and prop doesn't cavitate like it used too. It also has a lot more bite on the water. Love it. 

It will probably be the best all around prop for a Gen 2 Copperhead with a 60 Etec with a Jackplate. 



More info to come. 

;D


----------



## contenderv07

subbing.... I'm interested to know what prop you choose since I'm going with a 60 etec


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well after more testing and talking to Cody and several other Ankonians it seems that this prop Rogue 13x17 4 blade  is the best overall prop for a Copperhead gen 2 with a jackplate. IMO. 

I was able to go as slow as 11mph and still be on plane. It has great bite on the water. 

It is not shallow enough where I live so I will test running the boat and poling in the up coming flamingo trips. 

Probably going there on 7/14 to prefish the tourney

Then heading out there on 7/21 for sure. Lol

It rus in the 38-40 mph range and has a great hole shot

I purchased this one from fellow Microskiffer Jared. Thx again.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well got it done.  Needed two people.  Arms were NOT long enough to reach LOL

Bolted it through and uses big SS washers.  Very strong

Can shake the whole boat by holding onto platform.  Very stable

Small deck plate left when removed.

Also allows use of cleat which I like.











Thanks for checking it out.

Till next time.


----------



## contenderv07

looks great, do you mind taking a pic of the font of the boat form the side?? I'd like to see what the casting platform looks like with the trolling motor....


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

As requested.

Going to get seafoam green seadek for the poling and casting platform


----------



## contenderv07

looks great!!!! still debating on a using a cooler or a platform


----------



## Megalops

Nice work!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well sent the seadek sketches to Castaway Customs

Cant wait to see the results. Pics to come!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well here are some pics of the new seadek as promised.

Just when i thought I was done with the boat...A nice little addition

Tyler from Castaway Customs did a phenomenal job.

The color matches the hull and the patterns were cut perfectly

The Color is seafoam green with black designs

Its is a bright day so the iPhone doesnt take the best photos outside but wanted to show the Seadek designs

Enjoy

Very easy on the feet too.


----------



## Surfincb

Simply awesome!!


----------



## Creek Runner

Sea Deck looks great!!! If you don't mind me asking what did it set you back?


----------



## Cody_F

Turnin out to be one sexy boat!


----------



## Megalops

Nice, and nice color!


----------



## Surfincb

I'll take one of those casting platforms too!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx for the compliments. It is starting all come together.  






> Well here are some pics of the new seadek as promised.
> 
> Just when i thought I was done with the boat...A nice little addition
> 
> Tyler from Castaway Customs did a phenomenal job.
> 
> The color matches the hull and the patterns were cut perfectly
> 
> The Color is seafoam green with black designs
> 
> Its is a bright day so the iPhone doesnt take the best photos outside but wanted to show the Seadek designs
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Very easy on the feet too.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Hey there.  Have not written in a while.  Still messing with the props.  I love the hole shot of the 17 pitch, but i saw a significant drop in fuel milage and speed.  The 21 pitch I was running had great top end and fuel milage so I went back to that prop.  I previously had that prop vented and that helped with the hole shot, but for me it was not enough.  I timed the hole shot and it was around 8.5 seconds. Did it several times with stop watch and it ranged between 8 and 9 sec.  After speaking with several prop gods, they told me a good hole is around 5 to 6 sec.  
I added the permatrim from www.permatrims.com for the Etec 60 and this has helped in every way.  It knock about 3.5 sec off my hole shot and even increased my top end.  I tested it the same way under the same conditions with the same load.  Hole shot decreased to about 5.3 seconds and top end went from 39.8 to 41.2mph.    The best fuel milage was 12.2 mpg @27mph with the 21 pitch and only 7.2 to 8 with the 17 pitch.  The slowest was around 11 mph and still on plane. I can start and run jackplate at any level.  Noticed the permatrim forcing water to the propeller and not just spraying out the sides.  The only downside is that  it does not come in etec white.  No big deal.  I sanded, primed it, and painted it in etec white and it looks great.  Waiting for it to cure and I will secure it to the Etec.  Pics to come.  Here is what it looks like if you are unfamiliar with it.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Before sanding and painting

























After...Finished product... matches and works great.
























My only advise is quote my Dad.  Measure twice, cut once.  In this case drill once.  LOL
Even though he is not here, his teachings remain.

Here were the products                           I used clamps and sharpie to line it up

















  Any questions don't hesitate to ask


----------



## Dillusion

Do you have a cupped prop?

Do you have experience with the bob's manufacturing plate vs this one?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

The prop is not cupped.  Thought about it but would drop the RPM too much

Not sure about the Bobs plate, however; spoke with a few people who tried both and they like the permatrim better.  Just opinions though.  I looked at the Bob's but this one, in my eyes, appeared  to fit my application best.  I believe the permatrim is a little bigger, but im not sure.

Trying to get it in shape to possibly make the badA$$ skiff.  LOL

A couple more pics.


----------



## Dillusion

> The prop is not cupped.  Thought about it but would drop the RPM too much
> 
> Not sure about the Bobs plate, however; spoke with a few people who tried both and they like the permatrim better.  Just opinions though.  I looked at the Bob's but this one, in my eyes, appeared  to fit my application best.  I believe the permatrim is a little bigger, but im not sure.
> 
> Trying to get it in shape to possibly make the badA$$ skiff.  LOL


I'm in need of one for September and October , send me a message.


----------



## paint it black

Looks good, Ryan!


----------



## [email protected]

Very well done! Looks like it came that way! Great performance numbers.


----------



## ras78209

Newbie here. Been following ur progress and must say you have one fine ride there. I am also from Texas and am very interested in the Copperhead. Same thing as the other fellow..22ft flats boat with a 140..looking for something smaller and better gas usage..(I can here the gas guzzling even when I'm sittin still) LOL. Thanks for the info you have provided up to now especially on the prop. Safe rides and tight lines


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Newbie here. Been following ur progress and must say you have one fine ride there. I am also from Texas and am very interested in the Copperhead. Same thing as the other fellow..22ft flats boat with a 140..looking for something smaller and better gas usage..(I can here the gas guzzling even when I'm sittin still) LOL. Thanks for the info you have provided up to now especially on the prop. Safe rides and tight lines


Thanks Darcat12.  Good Luck. PM me with any questions. 

Decided to replace my stickers to match.  I had dark green FL#'s and gold Copperhead stickers.

Now every thing is black and really pops on that Key Lime Green. Increased the size of the lettering a little too. 

Before


















After...and matches polling platform now
















Enjoy.


----------



## [email protected]

That is dialed in! Looks great! Did you order the stickers from Ankona?


----------



## Dillusion

Done yet?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Check us out










http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1343075330/165#175


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well today I lifted the High & Dry Copperhead off the trailer and gave her a nice wax.  She is nice and smooth again ready for the water.  My buddy recommended this Marine & RV one step cleaner wax and it came out great.  

What waxes have you all found to work well? Let me know!

Here are a few pics


----------



## FishCrazzy63

Another Texas guy here. Still wondering about those numbers.... draft, hole shot, etc. Thanks for any info.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

For all you numbers guys out there, I am going to take a tape measure and get some stats for you the next time I go out. 

Remember that if you change one small factor it is going to affect everything.  ie hole shot/speed 17pitch vs 21pitch? 4blade vs 3 blade? engine HP? type of engine ?, weight of anglers and gear draft?  tabs? jackplate? 

I will get the numbers with my setup ASAP.

Till then be safe out there.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Got the new hatch from Mel and Rory.  

Cut the hole and installed latch.  

Waxed it, fits like a glove, and matches perfectly.  

Thanks again.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

> Before sanding and painting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After...Finished product... matches and works great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only advise is quote my Dad.  Measure twice, cut once.  In this case drill once.  LOL
> Even though he is not here, his teachings remain.
> 
> Here were the products                           I used clamps and sharpie to line it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any questions don't hesitate to ask


Did you have to drill through your cavitation plate for this? Or does this kit somewhat sandwich it between?


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

whoops sorry just found the instructions on their site.. 

I don't like the drill through design.


----------



## Captandy

Any real world numbers yet on draft?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Not yet have not used her in a while. Trying to lose some weight so I can get the best possible #'s for a u draft nazi's out there. Running, using the elliptical, doing insanity, and working out to help out the cause


----------



## Megalops

Low carb it too, bro!


----------



## paint it black

You need to get your MTB and come down and ride Virginia Key trails with me, bro. That'll help, too.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

im in. day and times


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just for the Copperhead

Few more additions:


Custom High & Dry Fly Tamer









At the Ankona Owners Weekend.  Launched at Gilbert's getting ready to fish!









Keeping it cool with the new Engel.  Love it! Still have access to the bulkhead hatch too!


----------



## kamakuras

What is that you are using to elevate your stripping bucket? I need something just like that.


----------



## JBMitziSkiff

Man that is one nice ride!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

It is a custom bracket. Had it made to my specs. It has a 4 in round plate attached to arm with crimp on fitting. A little expensive but is bad a$$. It rotates too. 




> Man that is one nice ride!


Thx JB. Appreciate it.


----------



## davefishing

What mount did you use for the minkota? Which minkota do you have?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> What mount did you use for the minkota? Which minkota do you have?


iPilot Riptide SP

Bracket MKA-1602

Hope this helps.


----------



## davefishing

Thanks
I take it you use this mount to clear the toe rail? Any clearance issues? Mounting issues?
We need operation video.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

THIS SHOULD HELP!!!

WHEN I TRAILER OR RUN LONG DISTANCE I HAVE IT RETRACTED.  OTHERWISE ITS READY TO GO!

SET SCREW LOCKS IT IN AND U ARE ABLE TO LOCK IT TO THE BRACKET WITH PADLOCK.


----------



## davefishing

Thank You. Real.nice setup.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Thx 

I just like the fact that the ipilot doesn't hang over the edge all the time. Some people have an extra mount on the stern that works well too.


----------



## Maverick904

wow...read through this whole thread...

I liked the copperhead before... I love it now.

an ankona is probably going to be my first boat purchase. tho being a college kid it may have to be the shadowcast. all depends on $$

currently im working with my kayak or my dads bay boat that he lets me use...cant wait to have the draft that gets close to my kayak yet have the range of a boat!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I the process of buying a new home and moving, so I haven't posted in a while.

Got a chance to visit Mel, Rory, Erin, and the rest of the Ankona gang today.  Everyone is doing well and extremely busy with, not only boat building, but also moving into the new Ankona Factory.  Wow that place is amazing and what an upgrade.  A lot more room both inside and out.  Erin said she will post some pics on the Ankona Facebook ASAP.  

The reason for my visit was to pick up my cushions and some sweet Ankona Apparel.  Finally saved enough scratch in order to add the cushions.  They are well made and look great.

I installed them today and turned out pretty good.  Check it out!

There are so many different ways to go, but this was the right one for me.  The backrest can easily be removed and only leaves deck plates deck so that it can still be utilized as a fishing deck. The backrest is mainly for those long runs and will surely get some use. Seat cushion flips forward to access hatch latch and to get out of the way during fishing.  

Heading to the Florida Keys this week for 7 days, so they will be fully tested. My brother will have the offshore boat for lobstering, diving, trolling and spearfishing, while the Copperhead is ready for a trip to the flats from the Keys to Flamingo and night time bully netting for those tasty bugs.

[smiley=jackson.gif] [smiley=hammer.gif] [smiley=dancing-smilie.gif] [smiley=chicken.gif]


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Stay tuned.  Another Annual High & Dry Adventure is about to happen.  


Unkonwn amount of adult beverages.
100's of fish
10 Anglers
5 Boats
1 Epic High & Dry Adventure



See ya
pics and video to come 


[smiley=haggle.gif]


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

When we met at Gilbert's earlier in the year, you were planning to move north (to Lake Worth I believe)... Did you get settled? We need to go fishing sometime. -Miller


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

I did move.  
Been in the house for 3 months. 
Ran the boat in Arthur Marshall few weeks ago. Really nice place
Even did a little bass fishing in my hood!


----------



## ekimmicroskiff

Cool! Nice Largemouth! I'm right up the road in Wellington and usually hit Jupiter the day trips. I've been boatless for a couple of months and I'm jonesing to get back out on the water. Should have the new sled in a couple of weeks....let me know if you want to head out sometime.

-Miller


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Check out the latest High & Dry Adventure!




http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1391134995


----------



## Fish_specialist

Great thread!! Love the skiff!! My copperhead is currently on order!! I'm so stoked! May can't come soon enough!!
2 questions....
1- what made you go with the backcountry over the tournament edition? Would you do it again?
2- you've done so many different props! Which one do you recommend for a skiff with no jackplate? 
Thanks-


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Backcountry = more storage and bulkhead hatch. 
Everyone loves more storage. 
Bulkhead hatch is better for me because in the past constant walking on hatches leads to leaks, weakens, and cracks hatch covers. 

Don't use live well but in tournaments. 
The Tournament Edition live well too small for me. 

I have needed to go to the dock with high slot snook, high slot redfish, and gator trout all in the the well. We would lose points if they were dead, so a larger well was needed. 

I have an removable 40 gal live well that fits in back country edition when needed. Don't want something fixed to the boat that I don't always use. I made it out of a RV water tank on page 21. Moved it to back hatch so I still can use a cooler. 

I making a smaller well for crab and shrimp but still will take up less room than the installed one. 

As for a prop without Jackplates 3 blade viper 19 or raker 20 are popular. 

For me. The 4 blade rouge 19 with Jackplates is the best all around prop. That is of course with the 60HP Etec. 

Hope this helps. 

Would not change a thing!!!


----------



## Fish_specialist

Thanks for the quick response.
I think I'm going with the tournament edition myself with the 60 etec... That setup is just the right size for 2 dozen pilchards or a dozen 10" mullet. I don't anticipate hauling slot redfish around unless they are in the cooler 

Hope you don't mind, but I'll probably be private message you more questions in the future!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just when I thought I was done.  One more mod for the High & Dry Copperhead!  When 2 speakers are not enough add 2 more.  Built my own speaker cans too.  Those things are expensive...like $1000.  These cost $20 for both....and a little time to make.  The look great and sound even better. My tunes on the sand bars and long runs just got a little louder.  Ran the speaker wire thought the platform.  Love it!


----------



## Godzuki86

Sweet! You can never have too many speakers!

Andy


----------



## ethan.weber

Ok I would love to know how you made those. They look great!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> Just when I thought I was done.  One more mod for the High & Dry Copperhead!  When 2 speakers are not enough add 2 more.  Built my own speaker cans too.  Those things are expensive...like $1000.  These cost $20 for both....and a little time to make.  The look great and sound even better. My tunes on the sand bars and long runs just got a little louder.  Ran the speaker wire thought the platform.  Love it!



Thanks for the comments. PM anytime.


Stay High & Dry


----------



## AfterHours2

Nice set of cans you got there ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Just got the 3 year 300 hr service. She is ready for some more action! The Annual High & Dry Adventure is fast approaching. The countdown is on!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Have saved a little money and most likely upgrading the steering. I looked up the part number of my steering and it specifically states for LOW TORQUE motors...which the e-tec 60 is not. Santa may have something for me!

What steering do you have on your e-tec 60?


----------



## GTSRGTSR

High and Dry, I have a 40 etec with cable and am not thrilled. I had cable years ago and am spoiled now with Seastar on my CC. 

I am thinking a Baystar system in my future, what are you thinking about?

When is your back country trip? I watched the teaser vid last year and never saw a longer video, did you make one?


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Yeah the one installed i saw at walmart for $100.  I was going to go with NFB but baystar is maybe the way to go.  I to had a seastar on my mako with 200hp and loved it.  The cheapest I have seen the Baystar is $479.00  ;D 

just got to watch when u trim the motor up all the way with the baystar fittings so you dont bust a hose

yeah i made a video but it wont post because of the songs on it...so stupid it was a good one too.

thanks for the reply


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Here ya go. Had to alter the original soundtrack in order for it to play!

Enjoy

https://vimeo.com/112554899


----------



## swampfox

Nice man! Looks like y'all got into some good fish this year. I don't know if a Glades trip is in the plan for me this year. Due to a keys trip in April. My buds can't swing both. And we haven't hit the keys in a couple of years. I may try plan B with a couple of more buds


----------



## GTSRGTSR

Love the vid... I'd be interested in the fitting issue you mention. My skiff has a setback bracketthat it was built to have so my clearance might be different than others. I would also think you could have a fitting on it to change the angle a little...
Anyway, it is on my list of improvements for sure.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

It's that time again 2015.  

The High & Dry Adventure is fast approaching. 

Getting ready for the trip!!

Got some new members going this year.  
Should be some good times!  

Of course many Pics and Video to come soon.

Plus a lot of shenanigans for sure!

Just when you think you could not add anymore...Santa added something just in time!

Gotta think of some good songs for the video.


----------



## tailchaser16

When are you going? 
I just got back yesterday from a 3 day trip and already planning our next.


----------



## Godzuki86

New power pole?! Nice! Why didn't you get a white one?


----------



## Net 30

> New power pole?! Nice! Why didn't you get a white one?


Once you go black………... ;D


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

> New power pole?! Nice! Why didn't you get a white one?


Did not care about the color. Going to put a Redfish (Copperhead) wrap on it to go with the boat. Used the crap out of the power pole.  How I survived without one I dont know 

http://www.power-pole.com/productdesc.aspx?code=GW-Red-Fish-U

Plus it was only $400.00



> When are you going?
> I just got back yesterday from a 3 day trip and already planning our next.


We went 1/13 to 1/17 and stayed at East Cape.  Going to do a full fishing report and of course the High & Dry Adventure Video. Lot o fish were caught to say the least.  Could have fed a small country.  Stay tuned for report/pic/video.


----------



## fmwilson

H&D I've followed your build and am impressed with the Copperhead. I know you are a Etec guy, however, I'm debating on having a Copperhead built this year and am leaning toward a Yamaha 60 4 stroke. The new 60 yamaha is basically the same weight (actually 3 lbs<) than etc. I would have no problem with an etc. There are very few that I see in my neck of the woods (Charleston, SC) It is Yamaha country up here. Thoughts?? Thanks!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Are you making me an offer?

You cant go wrong either way.  A yamaha will do just fine.  The only thing it may lack torque, but propped right you shouldnt have a problem. I have never had a 4 stroke or been on a Copperhead with one, so i dont know how the are.

I just love the 2 stroke etecs.  I put Gas and XD100 in and thats it.  Just did my first service since I got it in 2012 has about 200hours on it. hope this helps.


----------



## fmwilson

Your skiff wouldn't last 10 minutes if you said it was available!!
After all the upgrades you made to the Copperhead, theres no way I would let it go. I'd pole that bad boy off into my last sunset!!!


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Well it's completed. See below for the High & Dry Adventure video.

This years 5 day 4 night adventure is based out of Flamingo, Fl. The fishing was spectacular. So many fish were caught this year which include: redfish, snook, trout, tarpon, sheephead, snapper, and black drum. The video highlights some sweet fish. 

Camping, relaxing, and catching up with new and old friends around the camp fire was great too. 

Great company, good food, and awesome fishing surrounded us while out there. The everglades is such an amazing place.

The ankona copperhead performed better than expected once again. 






or






or HD quality






See ya next year!

Stay High & Dry


----------



## AfterHours2

Hey Capt, if I'm not mistaken you had a Jacked up Jackplate installed on your rig originally. Do you still run it and have you had any issues with it so far? I know they are out of business but I have a opportunity to purchase one like new and wanted some insight. Apologies if I'm mistaking your rig for someone else's..


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Havent posted in a while Getting Ready for another 5 day 4 night High & Dry Adventure and the weather is going to be perfect. Got some new comers this year and cant wait. Stay tuned for the yearly video and famous bloopers at the end.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

High + Dry Adventures said:


> Havent posted in a while Getting Ready for another 5 day 4 night High & Dry Adventure and the weather is going to be perfect. Got some new comers this year and cant wait. Stay tuned for the yearly video and famous bloopers at the end.



Stay tuned for another video. 5 day 4 night excursion completed for 2016. Great company, awesome fishing, and an epic adventure.


----------



## High + Dry Adventures

Another Tweek...lol new bow lights. custom installed in the rub rail by yours trully. No glare from lights on console anymore.


----------



## yobata

Cool idea! Where did you find those LEDs and how are they mounted?


----------



## Days Off

Man, that looks like too much fun! Would love to do something like that someday. Thumbs Up


----------

